# EOS-1D X Canon USA Press Release



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-1d-x-canon-usa-press-release/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-1d-x-canon-usa-press-release/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-1d-x-canon-usa-press-release/"></a></div>
<p><strong>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., October 18, 2011 </strong>Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging, is proud to introduce a completely revolutionized EOS-1D series camera, the Canon EOS-1D X Digital SLR camera.* As the new leader in CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s arsenal of professional DSLRs, the EOS-1D X will be a high-speed multimedia juggernaut replacing both the EOS-1Ds Mark III and EOS-1D Mark IV models in CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s lineup. Enhancing the revolutionary image quality of the EOS-1Ds and speed capabilities of the EOS-1D series, the EOS-1D X DSLR features an 18-megapixel full-frame Canon CMOS sensor, Dual DIGIC 5+ Imaging Processors, 14-bit A/D data conversion and capable of shooting an incredible 12 frames-per-second (fps).Ã‚Â  CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s EOS DSLR cameras and accessories have a long-standing legacy of providing high-quality results to professionals in a wide range of markets, including sports, nature, cinematography, wedding and commercial studios. The addition of this new model will help take this tradition to a whole new level.</p>
<p>The EOS-1D X announcement comes on the heels of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s recent manufacturing milestone with the production of the CompanyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s 50-millionth EOS-series SLR camera in September of 2011. Furthermore, Canon will achieve yet another milestone at the end of this month producing the 70-millionth EF lens.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Ã¢â‚¬Å“The EOS-1D X represents the re-invention of the EOS-1Ds and EOS-1D series, combining new proprietary Canon technologies with the culmination of customer feedback and requests from the field. We are proud to introduce this camera to the worldwide community of professional photographers and cinematographers with the features and capabilities they need to capture the great moments that display their talent,Ã¢â‚¬Â stated Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies and Communications Group, Canon U.S.A.</p>
<div id="attachment_7451" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-7451" title="1dx" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dx1.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="602" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS-1D X Front</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">The Camera With Three Brains</span></strong></p>
<p>The EOS-1D X features three DIGIC processors, including Dual DIGIC 5+ image processors capable of delivering approximately 17 times more processing speed than DIGIC 4, and a dedicated DIGIC 4 for metering and AF control. In conjunction with the newly developed high-performance 18-megapixel full-frame Canon CMOS image sensor, the Dual DIGIC 5+ processors provide high-speed continuous shooting, lower noise, and a significant increase in data processing speed than previous EOS-1D models. This new level of data processing speed allows the EOS-1D X to perform many functions including chromatic aberration correction for various Canon EF lenses in-camera instead of through post-production software. The DIGIC 4 processor utilizes a new 100,000-pixel RGB Metering Sensor for enhanced exposure accuracy with color and face detection, and works together with the cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s new EOS iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition) AF.</p>
<p>The EOS-1D X employs a completely new imaging sensor, producing the lowest noise of any EOS digital camera to date for stunning portraiture and studio work.Ã‚Â  The new 18-megapixel full-frame CMOS sensor utilizes large pixels Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 1.25 microns larger than those in the EOS-1D Mark IV sensor and .55 microns larger than those in the EOS 5D Mark II sensorÃ‚Â  Ã¢â‚¬â€œ together with gapless microlenses to achieve enhanced light gathering efficiency, higher sensitivity and less noise at the pixel level.Ã‚Â  The new sensor has improved on the already very high signal-to-noise ratio of sensor output of earlier EOS models for outstanding image quality, even in extremely low light. Ã‚Â When combined with the Dual DIGIC 5+ imaging processors the results are stunning.Ã‚Â  The images produced with the EOS-1D X cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s new sensor are so clean that files can easily be up-sized if necessary for even the most demanding high-resolution commercial applications. The EOS-1D X will also feature new Ultrasonic Wave Motion Cleaning (UWMC), CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s second generation self-cleaning sensor unit, which utilizes carrier wave technology to remove smaller dust particles from the sensor and it includes a new fluorine coating on the infrared absorption glass to help repel dust.</p>
<p>The low-light capability of the EOS-1D X is evident in its incredible ISO range and ability to photograph in extremely low-light conditions. Adjustable from ISO 100 to 51,200 within its standard range, the new model offers a low ISO 50 setting for studio and landscape photography and two high settings of 102,400 at H1 and 204,800 at H2, ideal for law enforcement, government or forensic field applications.</p>
<div id="attachment_7470" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-7470" title="1dx6" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dx6.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="602" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS-1D X Top</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">New 61-Point High Density Reticular AF</span></strong></p>
<p>The EOS-1D X includes a brand new 61-Point High Density Reticular AF, the most sophisticated DSLR AF system Canon has ever released.Ã‚Â  The 21 focusing points in the central area are standard precision cross-type and effective with maximum apertures as small as f/5.6, depending on the lens in use. The center five points are also high-precision diagonal cross-type points for maximum apertures as small as f/2.8.Ã‚Â  All 61 points are sensitive to horizontal contrast with maximum apertures as small as f/5.6 and 20 of the outer focusing points function as cross-type points with maximum apertures as small as f/4.0. Other innovations of the new 61-point High Density Reticular AF include expanded AF coverage area, superior focusing precision and low light sensitivity, and greater low-contrast subject detection capability compared to earlier EOS AF systems. (See image below for AF point configuration)</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-7445" title="AF" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/AF.png" alt="" width="167" height="104" /></p>
<p>All AF functions now have their own menu tab for quick and easy access (formerly AF custom functions in previous EOS models).Ã‚Â  A new AF Configuration Tool allows for customized setting of tracking sensitivity, the acceleration and deceleration of tracking subjects, and AF point auto switching, all of which are easily accessed and adjusted via the new AF menu tab. A built-in Feature Guide advises photographers on which settings to use according to subject matter.</p>
<p>Similar to the AF point selection options offered in the EOS 7D Digital SLR camera, the EOS-1D X offers six AF point selection modes: Spot, Single Point, Single Point with surrounding four points, Single Point with surrounding eight points, Zone selection and Automatic AF point selection. (See image below AF point selection options.)</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-7447" title="af2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/af2.png" alt="" width="387" height="258" /></p>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">EOS iTR AF: Intelligent Tracking and Recognition Enhances AF Performance</span></strong></p>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X features incredible new EOS iTR (Intelligent Tracking and Recognition) AF options ideal for wedding and event photography as well as sports and photojournalism. The default AF mode for the EOS-1D X uses phase detection AF information, while a new second option uses Face Detection technology to track recognized faces in addition to color information, ideal when shooting events such as tennis or dancing where facial recognition of the original subject will help keep that person in focus throughout the scene.</p>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Exposure Control</span></strong></p>
<p>For the first time in a Canon DSLR camera, a DIGIC processor is used exclusively with the metering sensor for fast, accurate exposure control. The Canon DIGIC 4 processor takes advantage of the EOS-1D XÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s 100,000-pixel RGB Metering Sensor and utilizes 252 zones for general metering or 35 zones for low-light metering to help ensure accurate evaluative ambient or flash exposure.Ã‚Â  The new subject recognition capabilities enhance nearly all of the cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s automatic functions, helping to adjust exposure, autofocus, Auto Lighting Optimizer and Automatic Picture Style to the scene being captured for enhanced image quality.</p>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Multiple Exposure Modes</span></strong></p>
<p>The EOS-1D X is the first EOS Digital SLR to feature Multiple Exposure capability. The camera can combine up to nine individual images into a single composite image, with no need for post-processing in a computer. Four different compositing methods are provided for maximum creative control, including Additive, Average, Bright and Dark. Compositing results can be viewed in real time on the cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s LCD monitor, and there is a one-step Undo command that allows photographers to delete an image and try again if desired. The EOS-1D XÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Multiple Exposure mode even allows photographers to specify a previously captured RAW image as the starting point for a new Multiple Exposure composite image.</p>
<div id="attachment_7472" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-7472" title="1dx7" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dx7.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="602" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS-1D X Side</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Super High Speed Mode</span></strong></p>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X camera breaks new ground in the world of digital SLRs, offering a Super High Speed Mode which increases shooting speeds up to 14 fps at full 18-megapixel resolution in JPEG mode<a title="" href="#_edn1">[i]</a>. The new camera is also capable of shooting RAW, JPEG, or RAW+JPEG at speeds up to 12 fps in One Shot AF or AI Servo AF for enhanced performance in sports photography and other applications requiring high-speed digital capture. This new level of performance is made possible by the combination of the EOS-1D XÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s 16-channel readout CMOS sensor, Dual DIGIC 5+ image processors, and a completely new reflex mirror mechanism that has been engineered by Canon to combine high-performance with exceptional precision and reliability.</p>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Enhanced EOS HD Video Ã¢â‚¬â€œ New Compressions, Longer Recording</span></strong></p>
<p>Centered around an all-new full-frame CMOS sensor with larger pixels than those found on the EOS 5D Mark II image sensor, the EOS-1D X utilizes new HD video formats to simplify and speed up post-production work.Ã‚Â  The two new compression formats offered on the EOS-1D X include intraframe (ALL-i )<strong> </strong>compression for an editing-friendly format and interframe (IPB) compression for superior data compression, giving professionals the options they need for their ideal workflow. Answering the requests of cinematographers and filmmakers, the EOS-1D X includes two methods of SMPTE-compliant timecode embedding, Rec Run and Free Run, allowing multiple cameras or separate sound recording to be synced together in post production.</p>
<p>CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s all new full-frame CMOS sensor ensures that video footage captured on the EOS-1D X will exhibit less moirÃƒÂ© than any previous Canon model, resulting in a significant improvement in HD video quality. A desired feature for many documentary filmmakers using Canon DSLRs was to enable recording beyond the four gigabyte (GB) file capacity and the EOS-1D X is the answer. The new camera features automatic splitting of movie files when a single file exceeds 4GB.Ã‚Â  The new file splitting function allows for continuous video recording up to 29 minutes and 59 seconds across multiple 4GB files; no frames are dropped and the multiple files can be seamlessly connected in post production, providing filmmakers the recording time they want in the same convenient DSLR form factor. The camera records Full HD at 1920 x 1080 in selectable frame rates of 24p (23.976), 25p, or 30p (29.97); and 720p HD or SD video recording at either 50p or 60p (59.94). SD video can be recorded in either NTSC or PAL standards.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X also includes manual audio level control, adjustable both before and during movie recording, an automatic setting, or it can be turned off entirely. A wind filter is also included. Sound can be recorded either through the internal monaural microphone or via an optional external microphone through the stereo mic input.</p>
<div id="attachment_7459" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-7459" title="1dxbackbig" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dxbackbig.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="602" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS-1D X Back</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Enhanced Ergonomics & Optimized Design</span></strong></p>
<p>Photographers familiar with CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s EOS 1D-series of cameras will notice the control configuration of the EOS-1D X takes a different approach to button placement.Ã‚Â  The re-designed exterior and ergonomic button configuration feels comfortable in your right hand, allowing seamless navigation through menu options.</p>
<p>The Live View Button has been conveniently placed near the userÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s thumb for one-touch switching between Live View and Viewfinder shooting. The Quick Control Button and menu navigation controls will allow users to change camera settings using only their right hand, for fast, simple one-handed control using their thumb on the scroll wheel. The new multi-controller is positioned by the right hand thumb when the camera is held for vertical shooting and enables the same level of control to camera operators when shooting vertically as they have when shooting horizontally.Ã‚Â  On the front of the camera are four user assignable function buttons, two for vertical shooting and two for horizontal shooting, allowing customizable button control when shooting in either position.Ã‚Â  The camera also features a level of weather resistance equivalent to earlier professional models such as the EOS-1D Mark IV.</p>
<p>Canon has answered the request of many professional EOS photographers and incorporated Dual Card Slots into the new EOS-1D X DSLR camera. The dual CF card slots will allow photographers to carry only one memory card format and still achieve instant image back-ups and enhanced storage capacity.</p>
<p>This camera also features a new shutter design with even greater durability and precision. Rated to 400,000 cycles, the new carbon fiber shutter blades are more lightweight and durable, allowing the EOS-1D X to achieve over 100,000 cycles more than the shutter of the EOS-1D Mark IV.Ã‚Â  A new shutter motion and new motor help further reduce vibration in the camera. The EOS-1D X also features an electronic first curtain, new to the EOS-1D series DSLRs, for minimal in-camera vibration during image capture.</p>
<div id="attachment_7474" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-7474" title="1dx4" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dx4.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="602" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS-1D X Dual CF Slots</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Connectivity</span></strong></p>
<p>For professional photographers who prefer a wired workflow and transfer system, Canon has included a built-in LAN connection in the EOS-1D X DSLR. The built-in LAN connection features a gigabit Ethernet Jack capable of 1000BASE-T transmission speeds, offering photographers a stable wired connection for ultra-fast data transmission.Ã‚Â  If the network were to go down, the camera will attempt to resend images until the files are sent.Ã‚Â  The EOS-1D X also features a direct image transfer function whereby images can be selected for transfer, and only sent once a LAN or USB connection is established.</p>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Accessories</span></strong></p>
<p>Designed exclusively for the EOS-1D X, the new Canon WFT-E6A Wireless File Transmitter* features wireless LAN support for 802.11n network transfer rates providing users with increased communication speed when compared to previous models.Ã‚Â  With this new dust and weather resistant model, professionals can synchronize clocks on multiple cameras and use the unit to support linked shooting when utilizing multiple cameras.Ã‚Â  In addition, Bluetooth-compatible equipment can be easily linked to the device as well.</p>
<p>The EOS-1D X also offers an optional Canon GP-E1 GPS Receiver*, which can be easily integrated into the cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s body.Ã‚Â  Powered by the camera, this GPS receiver provides the same weatherproof resistance as the EOS-1D X, even at the connector. With an electronic compass on-board, the GP-E1 will log movement Ã¢â‚¬â€œ latitude, longitude, elevation, and the Universal Time Code Ã¢â‚¬â€œ and allow viewing of camera movement on a PC after shooting.Ã‚Â  The receiver will also record camera direction when shooting, even when shooting vertically.</p>
<div id="attachment_7473" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-7473" title="1dxgps" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dxgps.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="602" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS-1D X With Accessory Attached</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Pricing and Availability</span></strong></p>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X Digital SLR camera is scheduled for March 2012 availability and will be sold in a body-only configuration at an estimated retail price of $6,800.00. The compact, lightweight WFT-E6A Wireless File Transmitter is scheduled to be available in March 2012 and have an estimated retail price of $600. Availability for the GP-E1 GPS receiver is expected in April 2012 with an estimated retail price of $300.</p>
<div>
<div>
<p>**Super High Speed Continuous shooting at 14 fps requires mirror lock and JPEG mode at ISO speeds less than 32000.</p>
<p> </p>
<div id="attachment_7475" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><img class="size-full wp-image-7475" title="1dx3" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1dx3.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="602" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS-1D X Build</p></div>
</div>
</div>
```


----------



## bvukich (Oct 18, 2011)

Up on Canon USA, but devoid of content as of this post:
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_1d_x


----------



## soze (Oct 18, 2011)

wowza!


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 18, 2011)

This sets a new standard! Love it. 

I'm excited to see what the IQ is like (me thinks very high!)

It also heralds exciting new possibilities for down the EOS line (eg down to 7D mk II and future EOS 5D mk III, xxD, Rebels, etc).

There is also information at: http://www.dpreview.com/news/1110/11101810canoneos1dx.asp

Thanks CR for your very accurate recent CR3 prediction & these forums!


----------



## xaxxon (Oct 18, 2011)

How far away are we from an autofocus video canon dslr? I was really hoping for that on this camera... but it looks like no.


----------



## macfly (Oct 18, 2011)

Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.

You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats Craig for calling it accurately more than a week in advance. You should read the crapola on the DPR thread about your CR3 rumor last week, hehe, they'd all be eating crow now.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.



You'd prefer only 12.1MP at 9fps?


----------



## Sinsear (Oct 18, 2011)

Well called, CR guy, well called indeed.


----------



## Jared (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I don't know about you all, but I'm skeptical of this 'new and improved' AF technology - only 5 f/2.8 sensitive points down the middle of the frame!? What the hell were Canon thinking!? They're adopted the D3/D3s/D700 AF pattern and strategy.. 

I don't know about everyone else, but if the light is anything but bright and sunny I'll only ever trust my single, lone center f/2.8 focus point on my 5D mk II. Even overcast days = less contrast = less to lock onto and for shooting portraits under cloud/shade cover, this can mean the difference between a keeper and OOF shots.

Congrats on the call Craig - I follow this site religiously and am still excited about this announcement despite my somewhat large gripe there..


----------



## pedro (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey CRguy, great times to for you. Congrats. You were spot on! Take a nice day off. You deserve it  And, this leaves room for some excpectations towards the 5Diii and an eventual 7Dii FF (?) or 6D ? Any information welcome. Canon presented a monster of a machine and I am very happy for the pro. Not my price tag, but there's going to be trickling down a good part of it into a 5Diii. Hope they won't tag it higher than US $ 3500.
Cheers from Switzerland. Pedro


----------



## weilin (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone heard 14fps before?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6256207783

Edit: According to the counter, the JPG buffer is 50 photos...


----------



## pedro (Oct 18, 2011)

I want to see a super low light ISO 204 K picture...


----------



## iaind (Oct 18, 2011)

Great call.   
Now that 1DX has been announced can your crystal ball predict future of 5D/7D models. Will they continue as separate models or be amalgamated into a 6D. Prices and specifications please.


----------



## CJRodgers (Oct 18, 2011)

Well done Craig! Although this camera is way out of my range i cant wait for the new tech to filter down! Exciting stuff. 2012 looks like itl be a great year!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 18, 2011)

A Lord of the Darkness Speed Monster! This camera sounds amazing.

My only gripes are the size, lack of 1080p/60fps or better, and lack of video auto-focus. I can always attach a battery grip when I need one, but this is too much bulk to carry around all the time. I guess I'll have to wait and see if the 5D III or whatever is coming November 3rd will have the video features I want.

Those might be deal breakers considering the price. :-( If I'm gonna spend that much, I can't afford to compromise. If a hypothetical 5D III can match the IQ and has superior video functionality, I might be able to compromise on the speed given that it will probably be about half the price.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 18, 2011)

While I'm sure in time this will prove to be a very good camera, still one has to wonder, in three years is that the best Canon could do? Too bad Steve Jobs wasn't the CEO of Canon. Imagine not only the camera, but the entire EOS ecosystem we'd be seeing today. With announcement this significant, we would be seeing new and innovative Flash heads, a newly designed GUI, better power management, new and more efficient batteries, probably a few new lenses, new connection technologies like Thunderbolt built in. This would have been a camera that changed and redefined Digital Photography, not just one that barely one ups the competition until the next round. If there's one thing I've learned about living and working in Japan for the last 25 years is that Japanese have absolutely no imagination and always want to play things safe. I hate to be the thorn here but it sickens me to think what this product could have and probably should have been. Canon is an awesome company they just need someone with more imagination to lead them because frankly I could do a better job of it.


----------



## traveller (Oct 18, 2011)

Well done Craig for sticking your neck out on calling this one... The rumour mill was incredibly quiet other than CR. Last night I was starting to think that this wouldn't happen today, Doubting Thomas that I am!!!


----------



## RuneL (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.




I'm feeling you. This is 50/50 sort of thing, they might lose customers, on the other hand, they may gain, I'm also considering. The price just went up for the people who probably didn't need FF in the first place and wanted the reach of the 1.3, on the other hand, that crop has become annoying, considering the general trends. 
It's clear that Canon are changing their family of products radically, but by doing this they are sending some of their customers towards the 7D and 5D - which seems like a weird sort of decision, because if you have the money for the 1Ds/1D X you might as well look at Nikon. Though sports shooters will love the 14 FPS and (hopefully) vastly superior AF and lot less noise than what the 1D IV delivers.

I'm torn. Can wait to demo this though.


----------



## MazV-L (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the multiple exposure feature! Hope that one is included in the feature-list of the 5D iii as well!


----------



## Martin (Oct 18, 2011)

I am really disappointed, I am under the impression that the Canon new policy is only cost driven with huge support of marketing and shareholder pressure-no passion in that activity. But of course they state that that's a revolution, even if it's kind of little step back in my opinion. If 1dx would be a d3s competitor it will be acceptable and OK for me but....it's a "camera for every purpose" which translates for me as a camera without purpose and no specialisation. Sports,wedding and studiohmmm...strange like car which is aimed to win a professional race and provide great comfort on family trip, it's not possible. I recently switched to canon from nikon and today i think I made bad decision. Bigger single sensors-it seems for me it makes photos less sharp-I prefer a nikon strategy with no aa filter in d800. 21 mb in 5d2 and 18 in 1dx also for studio purpose- does not work for me. In general the idea of connecting 1ds and 1d is stupid and only cost driven, probably based on huge losses made by tragic event in production facilities (earthquakes and floods). Where is revolution-in 12 FPS? It's only speeding up processors and memory, no revolution in sensor itself. It's PR and child of marketing camera. Canon has just cut its R&D figures I think.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 18, 2011)

After listening to all the talk about a 32-36Mp Canon, for the last couple of years, Canon announces a 18Mp Flagship. Surprise, surprise, surprise! Maybe that 36Mp sensor will go into the 70D


----------



## Martin (Oct 18, 2011)

going beyond 30 is crazy i think, however without AA filter it could work well, to be honest-I dont know, but a couple years ago I own a Nikon D70 with very low AA filter and only 6MP-it provided really sharp photos which could be then resized and interpolated to bigger files. It works well in that area.Canon policy is strange, going over 20Mb in 1d and 5d2 and know stepping back..think they should now focus on other image quality factors like noise, dynamic range etc but laving mb factor constant at early chosen level ie, 21 mb. It looks like correcting mistakes of the past and no longterm policy of research at all.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 18, 2011)

Jared said:


> Well I don't know about you all, but I'm skeptical of this 'new and improved' AF technology - only 5 f/2.8 sensitive points down the middle of the frame!? What the hell were Canon thinking!?



Yeah, I did think that too. Was surprised about it replacing both the D4 and Ds3, says to me another new camera is on it's way to cover the high mp needs of studios.


----------



## RuneL (Oct 18, 2011)

wockawocka said:


> Jared said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't know about you all, but I'm skeptical of this 'new and improved' AF technology - only 5 f/2.8 sensitive points down the middle of the frame!? What the hell were Canon thinking!?
> ...



Completely agree, the 5D III should be interesting.


----------



## torger (Oct 18, 2011)

I think this EOS-1D X seems like a great all-around camera, what most people really need. Good for hand-holding and low-light.

A high megapixel camera is a niche camera for low ISO tripod-mounted still life. Professional users that do still life probably rather use medium format anyway.

However, I personally would like a high megapixel camera because my main interest is still life. I hope 5Dmk3 will fill this niche, a 30-40 megapixel sensor without AA filter would be great to complement this... if it would suck at high ISO has poor AF and is really slow would not matter much to me, as long as it is great at base ISO.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 18, 2011)

I am now eagerly anticipating some high iso examples compared to the 1D4, 5D2, 1ds3 and D3x

That would be awesome.


----------



## pp77 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: EOS-1D X Canon USA Press Release - video function*

As somebody not really interested in the video options the current cameras offer, just a short question for my understanding. Are there SLR cameras in the market having continuous AF in video mode? I just wonder if it is technically so challenging to do it, that Canon does not even include it in the top model? Or do Pro Video Shooters prefere to set it by hand, which might be a little bit unhandy with the currentl lenses.


----------



## nikkito (Oct 18, 2011)

waiting 5 months is going to be a torture. daaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## Tarrum (Oct 18, 2011)

Woke up, was a bit scared to look at CanonRumors. Bam, 1D X. This seems like a dream camera, though I haven't seen the price (too sleepy).

An epic product Canon, thank you!


----------



## nikkito (Oct 18, 2011)

I tried to read the specifications in the canon USA website but it doesn't work. Anyway in canon Switzerland I found them. If you want here is the link. You can use a translator or even better, you can guess! Haha 

http://de.canon.ch/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_1Dx/index.aspx?specs=1


----------



## caruser (Oct 18, 2011)

Current 5D2 owner here; watching from a distance (I'm not going to upgrade to the 1-series for price and bulk reasons) it's interesting; here's hoping for a 5D3 with similar DR/ISO and the 7D's AF, that's what I'm waiting for ;-)


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2011)

61 focus points and all of them crowded together in the centre of the frame! What's the point in that? They could have used the 19 point of the 7D and had similar results. Is there anyone here prepared to admit that the only place they choose to focus is in the centre of the frame? Why not spread the focus points so they have a broader coverage which makes them a lot more usual in the real world.


----------



## Old Shooter (Oct 18, 2011)

Am I over-simplifying things; or does the Multiple Exposure feature look like it could do double-duty as an in-camera, 9-exposure, HDR option?


----------



## Jared (Oct 18, 2011)

Flake said:


> 61 focus points and all of them crowded together in the centre of the frame! What's the point in that? They could have used the 19 point of the 7D and had similar results. Is there anyone here prepared to admit that the only place they choose to focus is in the centre of the frame? Why not spread the focus points so they have a broader coverage which makes them a lot more usual in the real world.



I second that! I would love to see a far more extensive spread of AF points. I think I'll be sticking with my 5DII for the next 4-5 years (by the looks of it thus far), as the 5DIII certainly won't be trumping the now-flagship 1DX AF-wise. 

So long as I have a full-frame camera I'm happy - high DR, low noise, clean, crisp, rich and a nice shallow DOF! ;D


----------



## ramon (Oct 18, 2011)

i want this camera


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 18, 2011)

RuneL said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > Jared said:
> ...



This release scares me. I'm waiting on a new FF Canon camera. I don't need more than 3 FPS or new video features. The problem is the new 5d3 or 6d will likely have the same sensor for r&d cutting measures. So unless it's under $2k I'm going to have to pass and get a 5d2.


----------



## kirillica (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.


While you will be switching to 12Mp with 9fps, I will check your lenses. I hope they are as good as new 1D X specs.

BTW, print size of resolution 5200*3266 (~18Mp) on 300 DPI is smth about 44*29cm and 88*59cm on 150 DPI. Do you really need these sizes? Then switch to Hassel and not Nikon


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 18, 2011)

ok, here's my take on the new camera.

18mp i can happily live with. 21mp is just too much for portraits - records too much detail.
12 fps was to be expected on ff.
dual cf slot - about time.
61point focus - let's see if it works (i'm guessing it does with a digic 4 controlling it)
51k working iso - expandable to 204k - bring it on.
Gigabit cable slot - oh how the pics will download via that cat5 cable...
Geo-tagging is the right solution, not ever one wants it.

Price range - definitely aimed at the 1D4 area which is good.

I think the 5D3 will now be the megapixels beast of choice, for those who want megapixels.
I don't! I just want low light, good focusing and around 16-18mp!


----------



## GeorgeMaciver (Oct 18, 2011)

Do people really want 30 megapixel cameras? What for? Your hard drive will just fill up twice as quick. A noise free clean 18 megapixel photograph could be upsized if that was really necessary. All I need to do now is decide on whether or not to save for one of these or wait for a 6D thingie. In camera multi exposure technology is exciting.


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 18, 2011)

Samples from the EOS 1DX:-
http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/samples/index.html

 though a bit too small..


----------



## Old Shooter (Oct 18, 2011)

Flake said:


> 61 focus points and all of them crowded together in the centre of the frame! What's the point in that? They could have used the 19 point of the 7D and had similar results. Is there anyone here prepared to admit that the only place they choose to focus is in the centre of the frame? Why not spread the focus points so they have a broader coverage which makes them a lot more usual in the real world.



It looks like 21 of the focus points are in the central/sweet-spot area. 20 additional points are to the right and left of the central section; for a total of 61. I thought the schematic showed some pretty good coverage. It also sounds like you can "program" the AF to track from L-to-R or R-to-L; which would be handy for objects moving horizontally across the frame...


----------



## Tarrum (Oct 18, 2011)

Old Shooter said:


> Am I over-simplifying things; or does the Multiple Exposure feature look like it could do double-duty as an in-camera, 9-exposure, HDR option?



Nope it's HDR indeed. There are 4 options: bright, dark, additive, average.


----------



## K3nt (Oct 18, 2011)

Is it just me or are the sample images in the link provided earlier not very wow-zy?


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.



bye. enjoy yourself. don't expect nikon to make anything better though!


----------



## bycostello (Oct 18, 2011)

very nice.. i want one... what else is coming?!


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 18, 2011)

weilin said:


> Has anyone heard 14fps before?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6256207783
> 
> Edit: According to the counter, the JPG buffer is 50 photos...



i was just about to search for this, i couldn't imagine what it was going to sound like (especially compared to my 400d's 3fps!)


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 18, 2011)

GeorgeMaciver said:


> Do people really want 30 megapixel cameras? What for? Your hard drive will just fill up twice as quick. A noise free clean 18 megapixel photograph could be upsized if that was really necessary. All I need to do now is decide on whether or not to save for one of these or wait for a 6D thingie. In camera multi exposure technology is exciting.



I don't want a 30MP picture. I want to be able to crop a 30MP picture as much as needed and still be able to blow it up as large as I need to. And hard drive space is nothing. You can go get 8TB of space for $300 dollars. So if all others factors are equal I will always take the large MP count.


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 18, 2011)

great camera for pros.. obviously not aimed at the amateurs.

amateurs will may complain about missing innovations... but amateurs will not cash out the money for this beast anyway.

i know pros will be very happy with this camera.


----------



## GeorgeMaciver (Oct 18, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> I don't want a 30MP picture. I want to be able to crop a 30MP picture as much as needed and still be able to blow it up as large as I need to. And hard drive space is nothing. You can go get 8TB of space for $300 dollars. So if all others factors are equal I will always take the large MP count.



Yes, cropping is always a factor, especially with wildlife


----------



## sanyasi (Oct 18, 2011)

I am not an engineer, so I would be curious if anyone knows: Does the slight drop in file size from the Mark II, 5D reflect a tradeoff that was necessary to improve results at higher ISOs? A second question: Although the ISO outer limit is higher on this camera than earlier ones, will this camera improve the results at the typical ISOs that we have been using: 800, 1600, 3200, or do those stay the same?

As an aside, I took a seminar from a very experienced professional two years ago--he has written a book on making your own darkroom chemicals, so he is a technically savvy user. He was screaming that 21 on the Mark II,5D was more than was necessary. He claimed that 18 was the maximum necessary for quality results. His comments are pretty interesting now.

Thanks


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 18, 2011)

GeorgeMaciver said:


> Do people really want 30 megapixel cameras? What for? Your hard drive will just fill up twice as quick. A noise free clean 18 megapixel photograph could be upsized if that was really necessary.



yes people without a clue want them... still.
not as much as a few years ago but still i have customers who have no clue about digital cameras and ask for MP and only MP.

most of them are bad at math too.. :
i mean do the math yourself 3 MP difference... what does that mean for spatial resolution on a FF sensor?

itÂ´s sad but true.... most people have no clue.

cropping is another issue.. but then.. look at the spatial resolution you gain with 3 million more pixel. a cleaner file will be better for enlargement if you ask me. 

im sure we will see a MP monster from canon too... but itÂ´s not the 1D X.


----------



## A_K (Oct 18, 2011)

Watch the sample movie , stop at 1 min 54 seconds - look at the noise....51200 ISO -
how does Nikon D3s look at this level?


----------



## kirillica (Oct 18, 2011)

sanyasi said:


> I am not an engineer, so I would be curious if anyone knows: Does the slight drop in file size from the Mark II, 5D reflect a tradeoff that was necessary to improve results at higher ISOs? A second question: Although the ISO outer limit is higher on this camera than earlier ones, will this camera improve the results at the typical ISOs that we have been using: 800, 1600, 3200, or do those stay the same?
> 
> As an aside, I took a seminar from a very experienced professional two years ago--he has written a book on making your own darkroom chemicals, so he is a technically savvy user. He was screaming that 21 on the Mark II,5D was more than was necessary. He claimed that 18 was the maximum necessary for quality results. His comments are pretty interesting now.
> 
> Thanks


All these things are tradeoffs for better IQ on all ISO. So all pictures taken will be (at least, Canon says so) much cleaner, have wider dynamic range and less CA.


----------



## motorhead (Oct 18, 2011)

Call me weird if you want to but this replacement for the 1D sports/photojournalist body does nothing for me.

To read that the 1Ds 111 has been discontinued is a shock. For a long time I had been planning to buy the high MP, high quality 1Ds replacement, but I've got no interest in anything this body is offering. Its gone in entirely the wrong direction for my personal photographic interests.

I cannot be alone? Yes, it seems that video, high fps, high ISO etc are what many had wanted and they are the lucky ones but where should those like me look in future?


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 18, 2011)

motorhead said:


> Call me weird if you want to but this replacement for the 1D sports/photojournalist body does nothing for me.



and how is that?
so you say the only thing you are interested in are more MP... right?


or what EXACTLY is it your are missing?


----------



## PerfectSavage (Oct 18, 2011)

RuneL said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > Jared said:
> ...



Agreed. I wonder if this will mean a new xD series as well, obviously the 5D3 would be focused around video most likely so does that mean a 3D (etc) series for the previous 1DsIII market with 24-30MP for studio use and other non-action? It would seem like a full-frame replacement for the 1Ds with the improved IQ referenced here would have a market without the need for 14FPS and video. But Canon knows more about their market(s) than we do I suppose. I look forward to more expert opinions on all the new features referenced to separate the marketing hype/PR from real value...but at first glance this looks really interesting. Thanks CR!


----------



## Speed (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the specs, they suit me perfectly & I have already ordered a couple.

I haven't seen anything in regards to the amount of DR improvement. Am I blind or is it just a given that there is an improvement?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Oct 18, 2011)

motorhead said:


> Call me weird if you want to but this replacement for the 1D sports/photojournalist body does nothing for me.
> 
> To read that the 1Ds 111 has been discontinued is a shock. For a long time I had been planning to buy the high MP, high quality 1Ds replacement, but I've got no interest in anything this body is offering. Its gone in entirely the wrong direction for my personal photographic interests.



And you need such a juggernaut for what?
Your Flickr or Zenfolio account.. LOL

I guess the 30D you made some pictures with will be good enough for Zenfolio the next 5 years.


----------



## Old Shooter (Oct 18, 2011)

OK, I've read the press release (twice) and a couple of "professional" opinions... This new sensor is supposed to surpass anything in the EOS line to date... When do you think we'll see some decent sample photos, shot at differing ISO's, that really showcase this breakthrough technology? And some full-sized files that you can actually take a critical look at? Those samples from Canon Japan are pretty mediocre...


----------



## BlackWolf (Oct 18, 2011)

A_K said:


> Watch the sample movie , stop at 1 min 54 seconds - look at the noise....51200 ISO -
> how does Nikon D3s look at this level?



Alot less noisy. How do you know it's iso 51200?


----------



## torger (Oct 18, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> GeorgeMaciver said:
> 
> 
> > Do people really want 30 megapixel cameras? What for? Your hard drive will just fill up twice as quick. A noise free clean 18 megapixel photograph could be upsized if that was really necessary.
> ...



I guess I'm clueless then . I like to do landscape photography and I rarely use the 3:2 format, cropping to 4:3, 5:4 or a wider format like 16:9 or 2:1. I like large prints and do c-prints typically at 50x40 cm sizes, and occasionally larger up to a meter or so. I like to provide high technical image quality. Detail is the quality that is easiest to see. Many underestimate the ability to see detail, the old guidelines were based on the limitations of 35mm film, not what an healthy eye actually can see. And a low res analog image with film grain is much more pleasing to the eye than a low res digital image with pixelation.

Of course things like color rendition and dynamic range is important too, so there is more to it than resolution. But resolution is a key factor of image quality. And it is not like on camera compacts where mp count exceeds the optics resolving power by far, for full frame camera lenses something like 40 megapixel without AA filter is what would be reasonable on the high end.

I'm not professional so I cannot afford a medium format system. If I could I'd probably use the 80 megapixel Phase One IQ180 (or more likely IQ160) by now mounted on a Arca Swiss or Alpa body.

What I hope for is a full-frame camera that pushes the resolution to the limit (hopefully a bit past it) what is reasonable for the best 35mm lenses. Nikon's rumoured D800 36 megapixels without AA filter seems like a good target. I hope that 5Dmark3 or some other model will be similar.

That is an alternative to the medium format for us poor people . We who don't come home with 1500 frames from a wedding or sports shoot, but perhaps with 30 frames from a full day hike.

With that said I think 1D X is the "right" camera for the real needs most professionals have. Printing in newspapers and magazines even 18 megapixel is more than enough. Still I dream about a niche camera that brings 35mm as close to professional medium format as possible, that niche camera must sell to the masses too though... but if Nikon can do 36 MP (just a rumour yet!) I guess Canon can.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Oct 18, 2011)

as a low light shooter this sounds very good:



> Canon has also evolved the sensor technology, reworking the internals of each pixel on the way to producing what Westfall says is the lowest noise of any EOS digital SLR to date. By way of example, he says that an ISO 51,200 photo from the EOS-1D X shows roughly equivalent noise levels to an ISO 12,800 photo taken with the EOS-1D Mark IV.


----------



## torger (Oct 18, 2011)

motorhead said:


> I cannot be alone? Yes, it seems that video, high fps, high ISO etc are what many had wanted and they are the lucky ones but where should those like me look in future?



We can only hope for the 5Dmk3... that Nikon is rumoured to release a D800 with 36 megapixels brings me hope, because I think Canon will want to have a similar product.

I don't know how large professional medium format market is, but I know many moved from medium format to say Nikon D3x because it was "good enough" and much more all-around compared to the much more expensive medium format systems. Hopefully Canon will see a value in having a product that aim at such users. These users want high resolution and good performance at base ISO, but do not need high shooting speeds, advanced auto focus, or very good high ISO performance (but preferably good long exposure performance).


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 18, 2011)

So here's the state of Canon positioning:

* 1D Mark IV - 1.3x crop factor, appears to be replaced by this announced camera (although some shooters will still likely prefer it, especially for the price and crop factor)
* 1Ds Mark III - full frame, slightly higher resolution, outdated specification otherwise
* 5D Mark II - also higher resolution and also somewhat outdated specification

For the future - 1Ds Mark IV (or equivalent), 5D Mark II replacement.

If it had turned out that Canon was releasing another camera, I wouldn't have been saying "I told you so." In any case, lesson learned, CR Guy wasn't misled (although I still think it was two rumors - oh well). I definitely didn't tell anybody so, in this case, and got it wrong. Frowny face. 1D X...it even manages to shake up the naming scheme.

The 61-point AF sensor (I was expecting some more highlight features than the sensor size and shot speed) isn't bad, either. Having a lot of AF sensors near the middle of the frame makes perfect sense - more points for comparing contrast which is great for tracking and just plain accuracy.

From the amount of pixels on the sensor, it seems like this should be a cheap camera (and that was part of what was throwing me off before), but it won't be. Even so, the stated sticker price of nearly $7000 is still a bit shocking - for shooters who would like a bit more reach for their lenses, I think the Mark IV is still very competitive and perhaps even the better option unless you need the couple extra FPS. Otherwise, this camera is an unquestionable step up from the EOS 1D Mark IV (in terms of specification) which also wasn't too far ahead of APS-C cameras of the time in terms of sheer megapixels (but a ways ahead in terms of ISO and DR all the same).

So for those who thought (and I admit being one of them) that this camera wouldn't happen, I think it's probably best to think of it as a replacement for the Mark IV, and not a direct replacement for the EOS 1Ds Mark III. It boggles my mind, at least, that Canon still hasn't released an update to that, but it does make sense they'd go with a low-noise, relatively high megapixel full frame camera, which people have been clamoring for for a longer time than the 1Ds Mark III has been out (consider that the 1D Mark IV is a 1.3x crop camera).

The fact that the super telephoto line has been refreshed will make sports shooters somewhat less dependent on the crop factor of another camera (like the Mark IV, again), assuming they were using shorter lenses. On the other hand, weight and especially the cost of a new lens may be the result of this (Canon probably won't mind the cost argument).

18 MP isn't a disaster compared to the other 1D cameras.

I'm hoping that something along the lines of the 5D gets released sooner rather than later, but as I said months back, I was expecting a pro camera first. A 1Ds style high resolution camera is what many people (like the guy threatening to move to Nikon, lol) wanted, but this is still pretty decent resolution and to be honest a 1Ds isn't interesting to some of the regulars here due to its price and bulk (mainly price, which is a factor for me).

Honestly, this is right in line with Canon's past offerings for the most part. It's the Nikon 36 megapixel camera rumor that I think most unlikely (even having just been proved wrong on this one, I'd say that other rumor just is too big a leap).


----------



## Ricku (Oct 18, 2011)

How much does it weigh? I could not find any info on this.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Oct 18, 2011)

torger said:


> I guess I'm clueless then . I like to do landscape photography and I rarely use the 3:2 format, cropping to 4:3, 5:4 or a wider format like 16:9 or 2:1. I like large prints and do c-prints typically at 50x40 cm sizes, and occasionally larger up to a meter or so. I like to provide high technical image quality. Detail is the quality that is easiest to see. Many underestimate the ability to see detail, the old guidelines were based on the limitations of 35mm film, not what an healthy eye actually can see. And a low res analog image with film grain is much more pleasing to the eye than a low res digital image with pixelation.



People see the actuall numbers.
18 MP vs. 21 MP or 24 MP.
But that does not paint the correct Picture when it comes to image detail.

3 MP more does not make a big difference in resolving power. 
In fact i doubt anyone here can see the difference in Print. 

For cropping and enlarging i have to agree that Noise is a bigger problem for me then Image Detail.




> What I hope for is a full-frame camera that pushes the resolution to the limit (hopefully a bit past it) what is reasonable for the best 35mm lenses. Nikon's rumoured D800 36 megapixels without AA filter seems like a good target. I hope that 5Dmark3 or some other model will be similar.



You canÂ´t have all in one camera as it seems.
But even yet some complain that the new 1D X tries to be an allround camera for Sport, Wildlife, Landscape and Studio.

I guess there will be an ~30 MP 5D MK3.



> From the amount of pixels on the sensor, it seems like this should be a cheap camera (and that was part of what was throwing me off before), but it won't be.



sensor prize has more to do with the size of the sensor (sensors per wafer) then pixels on that sensor.


----------



## zincozinco (Oct 18, 2011)

So when will we see the DXs ?? Logic says its there. DS3 is still the highest rated camera on the Canon official site. Also European Pricing suggests that putting the mk4 at 4000 euro and the ds3 still at 6000.

So funny just realized that the ds3 is not on the UK site but still on the Spanish site.... hmmmmm


----------



## nikkito (Oct 18, 2011)

BlackWolf said:


> A_K said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the sample movie , stop at 1 min 54 seconds - look at the noise....51200 ISO -
> ...



if you watch the video until the end, then it says the ISO used for the stills.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon-F1 said:


> But even yet some complain that the new 1D X tries to be an allround camera for Sport, Wildlife, Landscape and Studio.


Sport - it's missing a crop factor but still I'd expect that many sports photographers will welcome this camera - full frame is still great if you have a nice super telephoto lens (and, as I mentioned, Canon just refreshed their line). Studio - perhaps not so big a contender.

I'd still expect to see the folks taking graduation pictures or working in a studio sticking with their 1Ds Mark III cameras for a while. There will be some kinds of studio photography that could benefit from the high frames per second rate but you can get most of the way there with the 1D Mark IV.

Landscapes - for this, we'll have to see how the dynamic range and color reproduction comes out. It will probably be great for that, but honestly it's a bit more than most landscape photographers need in terms of heft and cost. It will be great for multi-exposure shooting (like setting up HDR or panoramas) though - due to being quicker than what's come before.

Honestly, it's a great camera; I'd love to replace my T1i with one even if I'd lose some lens reach (and thus get fewer pixels on a target).


----------



## sushyam (Oct 18, 2011)

Great prediction Craig. . Can we expect some lenses now?


----------



## martin.habruaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice camera but where is eye control. I think it is a great feature and i use it a lot on my EOS 3. :'(


----------



## Antiheld (Oct 18, 2011)

kirillica said:


> macfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> ...


Even if he needs print like these. Who's taking a look at those prints from less than 20cm away?
So who cares if it's not perfectly sharp with your nose on the print.
I don't and I just love that camera.
I'm starting to save my money - I'll be finished in March. 

Thanks Canon, for creating a camera just how I wanted it to be!


----------



## torger (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon-F1 said:


> You canÂ´t have all in one camera as it seems.



Yes indeed. Partly due to technology (still cannot make as good high ISO with small pixels it seems), but also partly due to Canon etc want to segment the market. They could probably not make a high res 5Dmk3 with super speed for technical reasons (too many pixels to process), but they could make one with super AF, but they probably won't.

For me personally, I just want that high res sensor with good noise and dynamic range performance on base ISO. The camera could pretty much suck on everything else and I'd still buy it . I do some action and hand-held photography too, but then low cost 7D is ok for my amateur needs. I kind of like the combination of having one slow high res camera and one fast low res, i e up to now 5Dmk2 combined with 7D for the amateurs, and 1DsIII and 1Dmk4 for the professionals. Perhaps the new professional choice will be 1Dx combined with 5Dmk3 whatever that will be...


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 18, 2011)

torger said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > You canÂ´t have all in one camera as it seems.
> ...


It's simpler than that - it's simple math. If we can assume that any camera could be produced different ways but that all of these ways include similar technology (usually holds true), for the same amount of data transfer you can either have a high megapixel count camera with a lower frame rate, or a lower pixel count camera with a high frame rate.

Why a lot of people keep missing this is beyond me, especially folks like Mr. "I'm gonna leave Canon forever, sadface" from the first page. The market segmentation is actually partly due not to marketing but to this simple fact - try to cram the camera with all the specifications you want but it will become even bulkier and more expensive as a result (and probably will end up needing a fan and huge batteries at some point).


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mixed feelings...

For one... Looks like a stellar job. I know some are disappointed at the MP size, but I am in wait and see, I think 18 MP can be fine especially if the IQ is improved. Granted I am just shooting with a T2i and have been stuck in upgrade hell quandary of 5dII or 7D for 6+ months.

I am excited for those at the level who have been waiting for this camera and can afford the biscuit. Looks likes some great new technology, I think they nailed it with the dual Digic-5s and then a Digic 4 for metering and AF. Sorry you have to wait 5 months...

Now a bit on edge to see what else is in the pipe line. Have been holding off on pulling the 5dII or 7D trigger for the potential for new models of either, or maybe we get a 6D entry FF. 

But regardless, Think this is a nice new flagship and not opposed to Canon keeping the MP down if the IQ can make some leaps. In the end, I think the MP is a factor speed and the fps they targeted at 12 played a role. Wonder if in the future we start seeing hybrids that do something like 30MP singleshot, and then a greatly reduced 18MP or something there abouts for speedy bursts.


----------



## catz (Oct 18, 2011)

xaxxon said:


> How far away are we from an autofocus video canon dslr? I was really hoping for that on this camera... but it looks like no.



Continuous autofocus is quite unnecessary unless you like amateurish focus-pumping action like on consumer camcorders (and maybe you also like to pan the picture so much that your viewers will need to take pills to not vomit or have to look actively elsewhere). There is no continuous autofocus in PL-mount cameras either, because there are no electrical connections to the lens at all. Professional cinema and video production is done with manual focus.

I would be happy with 1D X if I would have over 6 k to put into one. However, that's a quite a lot of money. Waiting for 5D mark III or 6D with hopefully the same video features.


----------



## cpsico (Oct 18, 2011)

There goes my tax return , I will be buying this camera that is barring any glaring flaws!!


----------



## cpsico (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.


LOL you are jumping ship at the wrong time, but its ok. Go shoot nikon with and process the files on an AMD computer just to show the world you will not conform


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 18, 2011)

> Dual DIGIC 5+ image processors capable of delivering approximately 17 times more processing speed than DIGIC 4



Having the same MP as the 7D, shouldn't this camera have say... 17 times faster burst rate? 
;D Now... before anybody shoot me, let me make it clear that I'm not asking for a 136 fps. I personally think 14fps is just right. I just like to know how the 17 times faster processor being utilized in this camera.


----------



## torger (Oct 18, 2011)

sparda79 said:


> I just like to know how the 17 times faster processor being utilized in this camera.



I think one of the features the processing power is used for is (optional) lens correction, chromatic abberation and stuff. Many people that shoot raw will probably want to correct that in post processing instead though.


----------



## Tarrum (Oct 18, 2011)

sparda79 said:


> > Dual DIGIC 5+ image processors capable of delivering approximately 17 times more processing speed than DIGIC 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its sensor is 1.6x larger. It shoots 12fps and even though 4 may not sound as a big difference, it is. It also takes care of chromatic aberration and distortion. 

Though it does seem a bit funny, 17x faster, and there are two of them..The Digic IV takes care of metering systems, but hey, as long as it's a good camera 

Edit: Canon states Digic V+ is 3x faster than Digic V. If they mean the P&S's cameras I understand, but I dont recall seeing V in a DSLR??


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2011)

Aside from the poor auto focus coverage (centre frame only) it's dissapointing to find that Wireless File transfer and GPS are not built in, but are optional extra modules. Even compact cameras can manage to build GPS into the camera and now there's no good reason that WFT couldn't be. The two modules are pretty small, but only one can be used at a time. It looks like Canon don't want to lose the revenue from what has been an eye wateringly overpriced accessory, so it's unlikely we'll see these integrated in other lesser cameras.


----------



## DanD (Oct 18, 2011)

congrats you where right on! will you make a give away 1DX contest ))


----------



## jouster (Oct 18, 2011)

GeorgeMaciver said:


> Do people really want 30 megapixel cameras? What for? Your hard drive will just fill up twice as quick. A noise free clean 18 megapixel photograph could be upsized if that was really necessary. All I need to do now is decide on whether or not to save for one of these or wait for a 6D thingie. In camera multi exposure technology is exciting.



Hard drives are dirt cheap. Processing time doesn't matter unless you take photos for a living. Just wait longer.

I agree that there's a decision to be made for many, but I think few in the end will drop $6800 unless their mortgage depends on their pics.

Funny how so many people championed a low-MP solution then disappeared when it was released! Overall, though, I'm a little surprised that Canon seems to be ceding the high-MP solution to MF and Pentax, and possibly Nikon.


----------



## torger (Oct 18, 2011)

Flake said:


> Aside from the poor auto focus coverage (centre frame only)



I'm no expert, but isn't this limitation a pure technical one? That is there is too poor sharpness, or too steep angle of incoming light or something far to the sides so it is really not technically feasible to do? That is full coverage is asking for the impossible?


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 18, 2011)

cpsico said:


> macfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> ...



Hey, what's wrong with my PhenomIIx6? 

Anyone who jumps ship before march (or at least before the major-review sites have had their go at the 1DX *and* the D800 or D4) are just going to lose out...

ps, what is the name of your ebay profile? i'll buy


----------



## photosites (Oct 18, 2011)

sparda79 said:


> > Dual DIGIC 5+ image processors capable of delivering approximately 17 times more processing speed than DIGIC 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is unlikely that the Image Processor is the limiting factor for frame rate. Mirror, shutter, Card/Buffer IO, etc could well be. My guess is that the IO buffer is a critical aspect for fps and shot to shot time. 

Note that RAW shooting with larger files is almost always the same or slower than JPEG, although less processing is done. For JPEG, although you need to do all the conversion, compression, processing, your files are smaller and the speed is faster. So my guess is that IO Buffer plays a significant role in fps. To see the pure image processing capabilities, you need to look at JPEG, where smaller files results in less IO but more image processing is happening.

The fact that this camera can do 14fps JPEG while performing more calculations in terms of CA correction, iTR AF, AF Tracking, etc, shows its processing prowess. Also note that processing 61 AF points instead of the 19 from 7D adds a multiplier to the processing requirements of the AF features I have mentioned as well.


----------



## NotABunny (Oct 18, 2011)

RAWs at (minimum) ISO 12800 (in all lighting conditions)... pretty please ;


----------



## te4o (Oct 18, 2011)

"3rd Nov guess" and win a give-away-take-away too? : 

40MP MF, no AA, 9.5+K, new EF mount for all unhappy with the cleanest Canon 18 MP ever.


----------



## ippikiokami (Oct 18, 2011)

jouster said:


> Hard drives are dirt cheap. Processing time doesn't matter unless you take photos for a living. Just wait longer.
> 
> I agree that there's a decision to be made for many, but I think few in the end will drop $6800 unless their mortgage depends on their pics.
> 
> Funny how so many people championed a low-MP solution then disappeared when it was released! Overall, though, I'm a little surprised that Canon seems to be ceding the high-MP solution to MF and Pentax, and possibly Nikon.



They haven't release the 5d III yet. How are they ceding anything.

And it's not meant to be a camera that the majority will buy folks. It's for the agencies / professionals and the rich people that need or can afford it. 

38mp files makes a huge difference for editing time wise , you most likely would only use that high for advertising studio work. Most people who complain about this kinda stuff are the people who don't really need these cameras or functions in the first place. If you need 38 mp sooner than later then get a nikon (honestly who needs it unless they are doing advertising work?). There are cameras for everyone out in the market now and even the lowliest of cameras are better than some professional ones in the past!


----------



## ippikiokami (Oct 18, 2011)

BTW anyone has any links to the preproduction images floating around that some people are talking about (the ones taken by the cam?)


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 18, 2011)

I just pre ordered 3, saving the fourth slot for the studio version when it comes out.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 18, 2011)

I think this is the link, but the pics are tiny. You can't judge anything from the ISO 12800 shot, it's just too small.

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/samples/index.html

Here's the video of the Lord of Darkness doing 14FPS:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/inrsoul/6256207783/


----------



## fifowarehouse (Oct 18, 2011)

1. Thank you CR for giving us great info on this NEW toy

2. Even though this is NOT the camera that I'm waiting for, but I'm VERY happy for all canon users.


----------



## Chewy734 (Oct 18, 2011)

It should be interesting to see what technology trickles down from this new body to the 5D3 next year.


----------



## Neeneko (Oct 18, 2011)

jouster said:


> Funny how so many people championed a low-MP solution then disappeared when it was released! Overall, though, I'm a little surprised that Canon seems to be ceding the high-MP solution to MF and Pentax, and possibly Nikon.



Well, speaking as someone who, as you say, championed a low MP solution.... just because a camera integrates one feature people were hoping for does not mean they will be happy with the whole package.

Looking at this camera, my highest hope for it is that it is popular and thus the used market gets flooded with cameras that meet my needs better, or at minimal meet them at a better price point. This model includes a bunch of high priced features that I have zero interest in... while I would love the sensor and body, I do not want to pay for all the AF and video stuff they threw in. A bit too 'all in one' for my interest.


----------



## Ivar (Oct 18, 2011)

Sort of my feelings. 18MP would have been fine, but what about cropping possibilities, especially for those who are used to the densities what 1D Mk4 offered? I personally would have preferred [email protected] 1D Mk4 crop enlarged to FF meaning ~27 megapixels. 

Again, an all purpose camera would rather have been [email protected] than [email protected] The ISO differences would have been the minimum to non-existent on print. 

For a quick reality check, Sony can do today [email protected] (available in a couple of weeks), is better data-processing capability wise than the 1Dx, [email protected] 



Martin said:


> I am really disappointed, I am under the impression that the Canon new policy is only cost driven with huge support of marketing and shareholder pressure-no passion in that activity. But of course they state that that's a revolution, even if it's kind of little step back in my opinion. If 1dx would be a d3s competitor it will be acceptable and OK for me but....it's a "camera for every purpose" which translates for me as a camera without purpose and no specialisation. Sports,wedding and studiohmmm...strange like car which is aimed to win a professional race and provide great comfort on family trip, it's not possible. I recently switched to canon from nikon and today i think I made bad decision. Bigger single sensors-it seems for me it makes photos less sharp-I prefer a nikon strategy with no aa filter in d800. 21 mb in 5d2 and 18 in 1dx also for studio purpose- does not work for me. In general the idea of connecting 1ds and 1d is stupid and only cost driven, probably based on huge losses made by tragic event in production facilities (earthquakes and floods). Where is revolution-in 12 FPS? It's only speeding up processors and memory, no revolution in sensor itself. It's PR and child of marketing camera. Canon has just cut its R&D figures I think.


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 18, 2011)

A few thoughts:

-I think this is a stellar move by Canon. They paid attention to the pro customers and made built a camera around whay they said.

-A replacement of the 1Ds only being 18mp seems odd. I'm, personally, fine with it but I think it pretty much proves that Canon will release another camera as a resolution monster. I would assume the 5D3 or something new will be a much higher res camera.

-If I had the money I'd order this camera today. But it could still possibly be too late. We'll have to see what Nikon does but Canon should have done this a year ago (I understand the delay though).

-I saw some comments about the arrangement of the AF points being too close together. There is a limitation to how much you can spread the AF points around. The secondary mirror can only be so big. You pretty much have to cram them all in a set area. On a crop camera the area is even smaller.

I had more but I can't think of it. All in all, bravo Canon.


----------



## gleb86 (Oct 18, 2011)

So does this mean that whenever the 5DMIII is announced, it won't be released until March as well?

I really want to upgrade from my t2i, but I'm afraid to get the Mark II since its value will drop dramatically. I need it for Ultra Music Festival in March


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.



Aren't you overreacting a bit here? Not that I personally think that the features of the new 1D X warrant trading in my 5DII and shelling out several thousands of dollars (especially since I don't do this for a living and don't need to rely on the top notch build quality of the 1-series). I had to chuckle a bit when I read about face detection and saw that the AF points are still all centered around the middle, which still makes me want the M9 rather than a more expensive Canon SLR. But be that as it may - why would it matter if the thing is 21MP, 18MP or 12MP when there is no professional printing technology around that would translate all the data into say, a 8x10 photograph. And I mean photograph, not Office Jet print out. It's all a mute point.

But for now I'm curious to see real life results from the new flagship.


----------



## Cannon Man (Oct 18, 2011)

The 1DX is a welcome camera but honestly it just feels like they have released two 1D mark IV cameras in a row and a more studio orientated Ds or now maby Xs is still missing? 

And if this one is supposed to replace the 1Ds why give it as high as 12fps and give it less resolution than the 4 year old 1ds III

I will still buy one 1dx but im still waiting for a real 1ds replacement. Or if we have reached a roof in MP then go medium format please.

In conclusion this camera is a perfect replacement for the 1DIV but not so for the 1Ds


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 18, 2011)

Seriously, what is macfly's eBay ID, I'd like to get some of his L lenses at the right price. I won't begrudge him for his decision to jump ship due to a Canon paper launch and a Nikon rumor (still).


----------



## JR (Oct 18, 2011)

This camera seem like an amazing beast with many improvements. The ISO performance is promissing to be very good. Even if the ISO 12800 picture on Canon website is small, it does seem light years better then a ISO 6400 picture coming out of my 5D mark II.

However, I am a bit turned off by the price point and the fact it does not offer continuous autofocus in video mode. I understand purist videographers will prefer manual focusing, but for phot and video enthousiast like myself, I was hoping for that given Nikon already offers it. I was considering upgrading to the 1DmkIV replacement in the $4-5k range, but now at $6.8k, I just cant justify this.

Lets hope the next few weeks and months will be exciting with Nikon making their move and hopefully Canon responding with a 5DIII...


----------



## dstppy (Oct 18, 2011)

Cannon Man said:


> The 1DX is a welcome camera but honestly it just feels like they have released two 1D mark IV cameras in a row and a more studio orientated Ds or now maby Xs is still missing?
> 
> And if this one is supposed to replace the 1Ds why give it as high as 12fps and give it less resolution than the 4 year old 1ds III
> 
> ...



So, what if the 5DmkIII moves into the 1Ds spot @ $3500 and we get a new baby-FF for under $2k?

I think the former is likely, the latter may just be wishful thinking. Something also tells me that the 'pro cinema' event is going to turn up some kind of movie hybrid of the X, but who knows.

Honestly, if people are going to 'threaten to leave' over this particular body, they should go and be done with it. I certainly wouldn't throw it out of bed for eating crackers


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what to think of the jump from the 1ds3 or the 1d4 to the 1dx. Almost sounds a bit too much like to the old nikon D1x While they didn't go right out and say it, it kinda sounds like a merging of the two lines however it could be an improved 1d4? If it's the 1ds3 merging with the 1d4, i find it interesting indeed they dropped to 18mp... Their mantra was always bigger MP the better, but now 21 is too much? Especially now that nikon has jumped all over the MP bandwagon supposedly? It's like canon's marketing strategy is taking a page from nikons playbook and visa versa... I always thought it would make more sense to release the 5d3 first, but I guess I am wrong, but I hope to see it soon.


----------



## kenraw (Oct 18, 2011)

This sounds like Canon have read my thoughts and made my perfect camera......how do I pre order? waiting till March is going to be torture to try one of these beasts out!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2011)

Flake said:


> 61 focus points and all of them crowded together in the centre of the frame! What's the point in that? They could have used the 19 point of the 7D and had similar results. Is there anyone here prepared to admit that the only place they choose to focus is in the centre of the frame? Why not spread the focus points so they have a broader coverage which makes them a lot more usual in the real world.





torger said:


> I'm no expert, but isn't this limitation a pure technical one? That is there is too poor sharpness, or too steep angle of incoming light or something far to the sides so it is really not technically feasible to do? That is full coverage is asking for the impossible?



Right and wrong. There are technical limitations on the spread of the AF points - at best, they can only occupy the middle area of the frame, because of simple geometry and optics. In a nutshell, there are three reasons:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Limitations on the size of the secondary mirror. Light for AF passes through the semi-transparent part of the main mirror (most is reflected up to the viewfinder), then is reflected off the secondary mirror down to the AF sensor. There is limited space behind the main mirror, based on the necessary geometry (i.e. the main mirror has to be at a 45Â° angle to the incoming light, and the secondary mirror has to be behind the main mirror and at an angle of 90Â° to the main mirror, so it's length is limited by the distance between the main mirror and the image sensor).
[*]Distortion. With many lenses, the edges of the frame are subject to distortion (barrel/pincushion), and that reduces the accuracy of phase detect AF.
[*]Vingetting. The AF system needs a certain amount of light to work. Almost all lenses vignette to some degree, meaning there might not be enough light at the edges of the frame. For example, the EF 17-40mm f/4L has >2 stops of vignetting wide open at the wide end - that means at the edges of the frame, you're below f/5.6 and AF sensors would not heve enough light to operate.
[/list]

It's worth noting that none of these limitations apply to contrast detect AF, so using LiveView you can autofocus right out to the edge of the frame.

Regarding using the 19 point AF of the 7D, one of the advantages of a denser array of points is improved AI Servo AF tracking.

Canon states that the 1D X has "_expanded AF coverage area,_" but they don't say what that's relative to - could be expanded relative to the 1Ds III or the 1D IV. 

I have a PS file with the focusing screens of all the xD bodies scaled and superimposed in layers. When they are all scaled relative to the frame size / rule of thirds grid, the 1D IV is the clear winner for AF spread. The 7D comes close, then the 1DsIII, with the 5DII at the bottom, I added the 1D X AF layout to this, and in terms of relative coverage, it slots in between the 1D IV (still the best) and the 1DsIII. I suppose Canon is technically correct - the 1D X AF coverage area is expanded from the 1DsIII, and since the absolute area is larger than the 1D IV (smaller sensor means smaller AF sensor), the 1D X is bigger than both. 

The attached images show superimpositions of 1D X with 1DsIII and 1D IV AF points. As you can see, in the first comparison (1D X with 1DsIII) the rows of AF points at the sides extend a full point past where the 1DsIII stops, and the top-bottom extent is the same; the 1DsIII's coverage extends beyond the 1D X at the 'corners' (45Â°, 135Â°, 225Â°, 315Â°). Comparing the 1D X to the 1D IV, they have the same lateral extent, although the 1D X has a whole vertical row at the edges vs. a single point, but the 1D IV has a full extra row at top and bottom, including something that the 1D X lacks - AF points that sit right on the rule-of-thirds intersections. 

The bottom line is that while the 1D X's AF system falls a little short of the 1D IV in terms of relative coverage, it's overall an improved system. Previous bodies had only the center AF point as a high-precsion point with f/2.8 lenses, the 1D X has a row of 5 such points. More importantly, cross-type points are much better than singe-orientation points. For the 1D IV and 1DsIII, you needed an f/2.8 or faster lens to get cross-type points active at all but the center AF point, else they were single-orientation only. The 1D X has 21 central points that are cross-type with f/5.6 lenses, and two 10-point clusters on either side that are cross-type with f/4 or faster.

To clarify the overall number of cross-type points by lens speed and camera body, see the summary table below (just edited to reflect the specs on the Canon USA website).


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 18, 2011)

Martin said:


> I am really disappointed, I am under the impression that the Canon new policy is only cost driven with huge support of marketing and shareholder pressure-no passion in that activity. But of course they state that that's a revolution, even if it's kind of little step back in my opinion. If 1dx would be a d3s competitor it will be acceptable and OK for me but....it's a "camera for every purpose" which translates for me as a camera without purpose and no specialisation. Sports,wedding and studiohmmm...strange like car which is aimed to win a professional race and provide great comfort on family trip, it's not possible. I recently switched to canon from nikon and today i think I made bad decision. Bigger single sensors-it seems for me it makes photos less sharp-I prefer a nikon strategy with no aa filter in d800. 21 mb in 5d2 and 18 in 1dx also for studio purpose- does not work for me. In general the idea of connecting 1ds and 1d is stupid and only cost driven, probably based on huge losses made by tragic event in production facilities (earthquakes and floods). Where is revolution-in 12 FPS? It's only speeding up processors and memory, no revolution in sensor itself. It's PR and child of marketing camera. Canon has just cut its R&D figures I think.



You're just now realizing that Canon is driven by profit and shareholders? Really? That is the ONLY thing that drives corporations. Sorry to break your fairy tale world dude, but that's just how it is.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 18, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> GeorgeMaciver said:
> 
> 
> > Do people really want 30 megapixel cameras? What for? Your hard drive will just fill up twice as quick. A noise free clean 18 megapixel photograph could be upsized if that was really necessary. All I need to do now is decide on whether or not to save for one of these or wait for a 6D thingie. In camera multi exposure technology is exciting.
> ...



Just zoom in. Compose your shot better. Learn to take pictures. How often do you crop? If a lot, then buy a zoom lens dude.


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon has made a drastic change in philosophy. A full 180.

I've read all the comments closely and find myself in agreement with most folks. I've reached the conculsion that this is a camera that tries to peg the aggregate needs of PJs and more than anything. It is not a camera to necessarily flaunt the tech at Canon. It is not a camera to actually meet the needs of all working professionals (despite what the press releases may say), studio and landscape professionals really need not apply (and the factthat Canon are reducing moire is like nails on the chalkboard, since most likely this means a stronger, not weaker AA filter, damn!). Without, and this is key, without another entry in the Canon lineup, Canon appears content to let Phase, Mamiya, Hassy, Pentax and ever more likely, Nikon have those shooters. 

Now if there are more yet undisclosed entries in the Canon lineup (impossible to imagine there not being, but hardly a sure thing given this odd overall direction in resolution terms) then we can speculate that the 5D becomes the high mega pixel, high dr camera for studio and landscape professionals. The problem with this scenario is that this type of camera shouldn't be populated with cheap tech. These shooters need fast accurate AF, low noise, and low light capabilities just liek the PJs. All this suggests it shouldn't be a $2500 camera. 

What about video? The 5D2 was way ahead of its time, but GH2 hacks, for example, are way out in front now on what the 5D2 can provide. Will the 5D successor be a video monster too? Or just mirror the incremental upgrades in spec that the 1Dx has? Or will we get an entirely different DSLR, or no DSLR to fill this need?

And while many have derided the fellow (several now I'm sure) who claimed he is jumping ship to Nikon (presumably based on the FF D700 successor rumor), you haven't given him the beneift of the doubt. He senses Canon has changed direction, and not necessarily in a way that anyone expected. 

Finally, here's where I will wax controversial. Without revealing a fuller roadmap, Canon is causing an incredible amount of confusion and potentially paralyzing many professionals. For example, and this is what is going through a lot of people's heads: What if the new "studio/landscape" camera adopts the same philosophy, or the same sensor as the 1Dx? Or, what if the video tech so many have come to rely on remains mostly stagnate like it has with the 1Dx spec? These two segments of pros and enthusisats make up a huge swath of Canon users. Prior to today, they had no idea of what Canon would provide for them in the future; all they had to go on were past Canon decisions manifested in current Canon designs. Now it's different. Canon has signaled a very different product in the 1Dx. 

Where does that leave the rest of us?


----------



## sb (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.



LOL Sorry, you'll just have to learn to frame your shots properly to begin with, instead of relying on cropping a 50MP file. Or yes, you can switch to Nikon and work with 12MP out of spite LOLOL Priceless 

Thank you Canon for focusing on those will actually be using this camera. Let Sony worry about consumers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2011)

sb said:


> macfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> ...



I suspect macfly is referring to the rumored 36 MP D800. If you do a little digging into macfly instead of bashing him (which I admit, I was guilty of in the past), you'll find he's a pro with an impressive portfolio, and often shoots with medium format bodies in addition to dSLRs. He appears to have a real need for higher resolution for print ads (thus the MF cameras), and was clearly hoping for a higher MP body from Canon, from a _professional_ perspective.

Having said that, for me, 18 MP is just fine...


----------



## ippikiokami (Oct 18, 2011)

keithfullermusic said:


> Zuuyi said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgeMaciver said:
> ...



Agreed... And not just how often.. How much do you crop that 18mp wouldn't be enough? At a certain point you're just throwing out the whole point of the original composition of the picture.


----------



## ippikiokami (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.



any link to your lenses you are dumping? 

Do you think Canon won't have a high MP camera at all? D800 isn't D3 level in body after all. So why can't the 5D III move up in MP


----------



## jeremymerriam (Oct 18, 2011)

motorhead said:


> Call me weird if you want to but this replacement for the 1D sports/photojournalist body does nothing for me.
> 
> To read that the 1Ds 111 has been discontinued is a shock. For a long time I had been planning to buy the high MP, high quality 1Ds replacement, but I've got no interest in anything this body is offering. Its gone in entirely the wrong direction for my personal photographic interests.
> 
> I cannot be alone? Yes, it seems that video, high fps, high ISO etc are what many had wanted and they are the lucky ones but where should those like me look in future?



I do still-life work and portraits. I plan to invest in the next generation digitalbacks that go for around 8-9k. I was hoping to see better color profiles and DR in this camera, but for 7k for something that doesn't give me what I need, I am done buying Canon equipment. My 5D 6 years later still does the jobs it needs to do for smaller budget jobs.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

Justin said:


> Where does that leave the rest of us?



I'm kinda torn about this camera... on one hand, it's a camera most everyone has been clamoring for... a low MP full frame high FPS camera with a pro grade AF and a metering system as sophisticated as the nikons matrix system... Well, you cant say canon didn't listen to those people, you got what you asked for. While this camera, in some instances, to me lacks the wow factor, I also think... well what else do you expect this camera to do (that it cant do with or without an accessory? It appears they really beefed up the "camera" part of the camera while keeping the video part solid for most purposes... No it doesn't have the 4K the red does, no it isn't 24 MP like nikons offerings, yes, there are sacrifices here and there, but it is a solid camera on it's own. I think the confusion is not knowing where the canon roadmap is going... first they bushwhacked the xxd line, then the juggernaut 7D which is still a debate where it sits, if it's pro or not pro, and yada yada yada... Once again Canon appears to be deviating from roadmap we all knew and loved and to some extent, somewhat expected to happen... this is just one of those in transitions... I doubt Canon will hold a formal press conference and fully explain what they are doing, but I think the writing is on the wall. 

I'm not sure so much how much this is for photojournalists as it is meant to be a "go-to" camera for pros... It appears to be a great camera for wedding photogs, low light junkies, and even sports photographers (high FPS)... While likely this camera will debut outside my budget range, I hope the new 5D series and whatever cameras they announce in the future will also impress.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2011)

Two twined customisable buttons next to the lens mount, they're certainly new, but I wonder what on earth I'd use them for


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2011)

ippikiokami said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > Just zoom in. Compose your shot better. Learn to take pictures. How often do you crop? If a lot, then buy a zoom lens dude.
> ...



There's a reason why the 1D series uses a 1.3x crop sensor - for sports/wildlife, it's often important to get more pixels on target. To do that, you have three choices - a cropped sensor, a higher pixel density, or a longer lens. Moving from the 1D IV to the 1D X, Canon has eliminated the first two possibilities. That means to overcome the 'loss' of the 1.3x crop, 1D IV shooters will need to get longer lenses for equivalent framing. So, Canon is advertising out of both sides of their mouths, so to speak. They've released new supertele lenses, touting the weight advantage - e.g., "_The 300/2.8 II is 8% lighter than it's predecessor._" The problem is, to get the same framing you had on your 1D IV with the new 1D X, you need a 400mm f/2.8 instead, and even though the Mk II version of that lens 28% lighter than it's own predecessor, it's still *50% heavier* than the 300/2.8 MkI, and a whopping 64% heavier than the 300/2.8 II.


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2011)

Exactly my point. Canon's roadmap is all banged up. For those of us including macfly with thousands if not tens of thousands invested in glass this matters incredibly. 

I think what strikes me as most disappointing is that this camera should have appeared two years ago. Whether or not Canon could have pulled that off is another story. It feels like an anachronism next to the Nikon D3x, right down to the naming convention. Given that what we know about the Canon lineup and that the one series is the flagship, what does that say about the rest of the roadmap?



awinphoto said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Where does that leave the rest of us?
> ...


----------



## sb (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> sb said:
> 
> 
> > macfly said:
> ...



Fair enough, but calling a camera "prosumer" because it has 18MP, or jumping ship on a rumor without any other concrete information doesn't exactly sound like something a professional would do


----------



## thepancakeman (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> sb said:
> 
> 
> > macfly said:
> ...



I don't think it's the need for mexapixels that is the cause for bashing, it's the smugness in the "prosumer" comment that leads to bashing. If he'd said "I'm disappointed because I could really use higher MP" I don't think anyone would think the less of him.


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2011)

sb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > sb said:
> ...



To be fair the rumor is 99.9% confirmed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2011)

Justin said:


> Exactly my point. Canon's roadmap is all banged up. For those of us including macfly with thousands if not tens of thousands invested in glass this matters incredibly.



Why? If you have thousands or tens of thousands invested in Canon lenses (I do), you probably have a decent camera body (or more than one), right? If Canon mucks with their roadmap or decides to stop producing dSLRs altogether, how exactly does that affect the camera(s) and lens(es) you are using today?


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my point. Canon's roadmap is all banged up. For those of us including macfly with thousands if not tens of thousands invested in glass this matters incredibly.
> ...



If i can take this one step forward, like you I'm pretty heavily invested with canon and have been for most my pro career... So what if canon messes with the roadmap as long as they still pump out quality cameras to use with our canon gear? Now if they start issuing dog after dog, then I would start the case for alarm, but this is a fine camera for maybe 90% of all pro and amateur photogs with a budget for such a camera. I'm sure this would be an upgrade for most pro photographers except for maybe those digi back photographers... =)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Why? If you have thousands or tens of thousands invested in Canon lenses (I do), you probably have a decent camera body (or more than one), right? If Canon mucks with their roadmap or decides to stop producing dSLRs altogether, how exactly does that affect the camera(s) and lens(es) you are using today?
> ...



Excatly. Ultimately, I think a lot of the complaints I've read so far in this thread stem from disappointment that Canon didn't release the 'perfect' camera. Of course, 'perfect' is different for every photographer. Sure, we'd all like a 40 MP FF sensor with clean ISO 12800, 12 fps, great ergonomics, and costing less than $2K. Wake up and smell reality. Canon seems to have answered the concerns of many people in their marketplace - and do keep in mind that the 'prosumer,' the 'advanced amateur,' and the 'I plan to get a FF camera sometime next year' crowds, while they likely make up a majority of the posters on this forum, are not part of the market segment at which the 1D X is aimed. 

If the above is correct and Nikon really does release a 36 MP FF camera, will Canon fail to answer? After they've already demonstrated that they can cram 120 MP into an APS-H format? So, I expect a 40 MP FF Canon will come along in the future. They everyone can bitch about how slow the frame rate is, or how crippled the AF system is, etc.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 18, 2011)

zincozinco said:


> So when will we see the DXs ?? Logic says its there. DS3 is still the highest rated camera on the Canon official site. Also European Pricing suggests that putting the mk4 at 4000 euro and the ds3 still at 6000.
> 
> So funny just realized that the ds3 is not on the UK site but still on the Spanish site.... hmmmmm



They just updated the order on the USA site. The 1D X is now first, followed by the 1Ds III, etc.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> If the above is correct and Nikon really does release a 36 MP FF camera, will Canon fail to answer? After they've already demonstrated that they can cram 120 MP into an APS-H format? So, I expect a 40 MP FF Canon will come along in the future. They everyone can bitch about how slow the frame rate is, or how crippled the AF system is, etc.



Haha... so true... you cant please everyone... dont forget about the people who will complain about diffraction limits, too much MP, etc...


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

DJL329 said:


> zincozinco said:
> 
> 
> > So when will we see the DXs ?? Logic says its there. DS3 is still the highest rated camera on the Canon official site. Also European Pricing suggests that putting the mk4 at 4000 euro and the ds3 still at 6000.
> ...



I just checked the usa site and it's #4 on the list below the 1D mark III and above the 5d 2. ?


----------



## steven63 (Oct 18, 2011)

First, I think this is a great release. Second, even though Canon says it's a merger of their two pro level systems - they DID NOT say it replaces both of those systems. 

Look carefully at their video release in support of this camera - it's in Monaco with Frits Van Eldik who is a sports photographer. Clearly this marketing is for that genre of pro-photographers. 

I still see room for a studio camera - a 1dxs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> I just checked the usa site and it's #4 on the list below the 1D mark III and above the 5d 2. ?



Hit refresh on your browser window - that fixed it for me...


----------



## zimmy1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think this is the Pro Body that Canon will use for at least the next 4 or 5 years. They have given us a low light speed demon that will serve most. Remember good people, Canon only needs to drop a Hi-Res sensor in this exact same camera body to fulfill the needs of the photographers who want, need or just plain desire a camera with a large megapixel count. Call it the EOS-1D XR for extreme resolution. Everyone is happy! 'Cept for us poor folks!


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 18, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > zincozinco said:
> ...



Perhaps we're looking at two different pages or, as Neuroanatomist suggested, you need to hit Refresh. Here's the link to the page I was viewing:

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras


----------



## BlackAdder (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't understand why some people continue to argue the point that the 1Ds and 1D have merged. Is it because they are hanging onto hope? 

I honestly see this as a good sign for those who need high MP yet not all of the bells and whistles of the 1DX. Why? Because I see this as a possible future for Canon DSLRs.

1DX: A sports and photojournalist camera that is the flagship for Canon DSLRs. $6800 (Correct my price if I'm wrong, I thought I read that in the release.)
5DMIII: This is where your big MP, FF camera comes in at. What were we thinking, 24-32? $3500-$3800
6D: Rumors have been out about a cheaper FF option. Why not put your 1DX sensor in this? $2800-$3000
7D/7DII: Continue on with the line as it is a beautiful seller and great camera: $1800-$2100
60D/70D: Last I heard, the 60D was easily outselling the T3i. I'm guessing the line continues: $1000


----------



## ronderick (Oct 18, 2011)

Late to the party...

But anyways, I see this as a change in Canon's approach to the pro's market, and moving closer to Nikon's version.

Effectively, the 1DX pretty much fit the D3 category - the all-rounder FF pro camera.

So if the analogy works, there should be room for the D3H (high speed model), D3X (high MP model), and D3s (the revised all-rounder model) equivalent.

I guess it's good news for landscape shooters moving into the pro-camera field for not having to dish out the US$7000+ for the FF pro-body. However, I wish the price for the 1DX could stay in the US$5,000 range...

Well, the good news is that the 1DX can use the same battery as the 1D4 (LP-E4), even though it has another battery (LP-E4N).


----------



## K-amps (Oct 18, 2011)

sparda79 said:


> Samples from the EOS 1DX:-
> http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/samples/index.html
> 
> though a bit too small..



Notice the 8-15mm EF lens there?


----------



## steven63 (Oct 18, 2011)

K-amps said:


> sparda79 said:
> 
> 
> > Samples from the EOS 1DX:-
> ...



Image 3 is iso 12800. Looks yummy.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

DJL329 said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...



Weird... the page I had open was the same page, and no amount of refreshing was changing the positioning (tried in safari, firefox and IE), but the link you gave had it in 1st... whatever... I see what youre talking about now... I think this could be an interesting 12 months for us photographers..


----------



## Paul D (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's my perspective on this camera:

http://paul-d.tv/blog/2011/10/18/canon-eos-1d-x/


----------



## suburbia (Oct 18, 2011)

Interesting slightly more depth overview and marketing video on the Canon Europe site:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained.do


----------



## sandro (Oct 18, 2011)

does canon usually announce a camera 5 months before the release date?? :-\


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my point. Canon's roadmap is all banged up. For those of us including macfly with thousands if not tens of thousands invested in glass this matters incredibly.
> ...



Of course, it doesn't. It affects my buying decisions tomorrow. I dont' know about you but I buy a new iphone every 2 years. I buy a new mac computer every three years or so. I buy a new car, well I wait longer for that. These are tools. I want the better tools to take my photography to a better place (presumably). The better tool for me is a smaller body, higher pixel density sensor camera, that has a weak AA filter (guessing Canon has put in a strong one to improve moire). I own the best canon camera already for this job. We're all assuming that Nikon is about to top this spec in a significant way. Waiting for Canon's response. 1Dx ain't it.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 18, 2011)

BlackAdder said:


> I don't understand why some people continue to argue the point that the 1Ds and 1D have merged. Is it because they are hanging onto hope?
> 
> I honestly see this as a good sign for those who need high MP yet not all of the bells and whistles of the 1DX. Why? Because I see this as a possible future for Canon DSLRs.
> 
> ...



I have to agree. With the way that the 5D II ate into the sales of the 1Ds III, because the sensors were so similar, I figured Canon _had_ to do something to differentiate them for the next release.

It will certainly be interesting to see how things shake out with the 5D II replacement. I'd certainly like to see some of the 1D X features, such as Multiple Exposure (I don't expect 9 exposures, of course) and chromatic aberration correction.


----------



## Joes Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

This is evolutionary, perhaps not revolutionary, but certainly a move forward. I will purchase one in March. Makes me wonder though - what is happening in the Netherlands later today?


----------



## alipaulphotography (Oct 18, 2011)

The camera sounds awesome. It is however a little out of price range for the moment. I am considering it as a 'good investment' though. I hope that the 5D MK III keeps the features relating to picture quality at least!

Less FPS, no built in battery grip and weaker autofocus are what I expect from the 5D mk III.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2011)

Justin said:


> a weak AA filter (guessing Canon has put in a strong one to improve moire)



Not sure about that - in CPN Europe's 8-page document (Technologies Explained â€“ EOS-1D X), they state, "_The combination of sensor and dual â€œDIGIC 5+â€ processors also greatly reduces colour fringing and moirÃ© for professional quality footage._" Canon USA's features tab states, "_The CMOS sensor's new drive system significantly increases image processor performance, reducing color artifacts and moirÃ©._" To me, that sounds like digital removal of the moirÃ© artifacts.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 18, 2011)

ronderick said:


> Late to the party...
> 
> But anyways, I see this as a change in Canon's approach to the pro's market, and moving closer to Nikon's version.
> 
> ...


The D2H shoots only 8 frames per second. It seems safe to say that if the D2 was slower they had a gap to fill.

I think this current camera fits the speed requirement very well; there's not much to be gained from even further speed increases (there's an option for a 14 FPS mode but that requires the mirror to be locked up).


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> sb said:
> 
> 
> > macfly said:
> ...


As a pro I would've hoped he had the perspective to realize that Canon most likely will be releasing a high megapixel camera as well. Canon releases according to their own roadmap, but it seems in this case that (against my belief) they targeted the area most in need of an improvement.

EDIT: Sorry for this post, I was assuming that Canon had _not_ stated they were effectively discontinuing the 1D / 1Ds differentiation with this model, which they have, and which pulls all the wind out of my argument here.


----------



## Pau (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow. This camera is amazing. Even though this camera is way out of my price range I wanted to bring up something. 
This camera does:
17 915 904(pixels) x 14(fps) = 250 822 656 (pixels per second)

On the other hand, 4k digital cinema is:
7 020 544(pixels) x 30(fps)= 210 616 320 (pixels per second)

Of course, when the 1dx shoots 14 fps these pixels are compressed into JPEG format. Also, the 1dx cannot shoot at 14 fps per second for more than a few seconds, but I think it is interesting that it might be possible to shoot compressed 4k clips with this fantastic new camera.


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > a weak AA filter (guessing Canon has put in a strong one to improve moire)
> ...



Thanks. Yes, hard to say for sure about the AA filter. I don't know that what you have cited tells us anything about a harware or software or combo process to remove the artifacts, if anything I would argue this description reads more like a hardware fix, but I'm out of my league on what these statements actually mean.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > a weak AA filter (guessing Canon has put in a strong one to improve moire)
> ...



Faster fps and 18MP means less pixel line skipping, so fewer analog artifacts. In effect this means that the camera will use a larger fraction of the sensor for each frame than it's predecessors. 


Pau, Good point about the overall pixels per second. This leads me to believe that one of the upcoming video cameras has to be 4k capable at 30fps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2011)

Justin said:



> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Justin said:
> ...



Not at all...I think Canon is being vague about the implementation, and almost certainly that's intentional.


----------



## Ivar (Oct 18, 2011)

Sony does [email protected], RAW. While the bit depth is bigger in the 1Dx, the overall data processing result is still better on the Sony side. 

Sorry for repeating this but one shouldn't take Canon figures as de facto the best, those times seem to be over.



Pau said:


> Wow. This camera is amazing. Even though this camera is way out of my price range I wanted to bring up something.
> This camera does:
> 17 915 904(pixels) x 14(fps) = 250 822 656 (pixels per second)
> 
> ...


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> sb said:
> 
> 
> > macfly said:
> ...



I`ll second neuro`s comments... check out macfly`s website to know that his work is impressive and he would know the importance of resolution to his own work that I believe he has said before includes billboard ads. Although brashly stated, macfly has a good point that some photography greatly benefits from higher resolution and I`m sure he stated in a previous post around a month ago that he is often forced to use Hassleblad MF and he dislikes that camera therefore was hoping and praying Canon will release a camera that can match. Perhaps that was wishful thinking, a 35mm FF sensor may just not be able to come close enough to what a MF sensor can do.

Justin made some good points as well. Although Canon is trying to state this camera is an all-around best choice, that`s just marketing BS... they may not believe for a second an 18MP FF sensor will work for high-end studio, fashion, landscape. I think Justin is correct in saying Canon clearly designed this for photojournalists, sports, weddings, etc. where 18MP is enough and fast shutter speeds and low-light performance trumps everything. Of course, not all sports shooters are going to love this camera... not enough pixels on subject for long-range shots so need to go up 1 in lens choice (e.g. 400mm instead of 300mm). Another issue is the max sync speed is down to 1/250s which might bother outdoor shooters trying to overpower the sun with strobes... for example Dan Carr talks about his on his web-site. Overall, as another member stated earlier today, don't forget Canon is in the business to sell cameras and they are building this camera for the possibly the biggest segment of pros... those working in the field (rough and wet conditions) who need fast shutter speed and low light performance.

Before macfly and others that have similar needs, waiting for the 5D3 before defecting to Nikon might pay off. If they increase the resolution to 30MP, improve the AF, and just slightly improve build quality (logical improvements to make), it might be a great studio camera... after all 5D2 did destroy 1Ds3 sales so Canon heard the money loud and clear... pros who would otherwise use the 1Ds3 went straight for the 5D2 clearly voting with their dollars that they can live without the rugged build quality of the 1 series.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Meh said:


> Another issue is the max sync speed is down to 1/250s which might bother outdoor shooters trying to overpower the sun with strobes... for example Dan Carr talks about his on his web-site. Overall, as another member stated earlier today, don't forget Canon is in the business to sell cameras and they are building this camera for the possibly the biggest segment of pros... those working in the field (rough and wet conditions) who need fast shutter speed and low light performance.



there is much nonsense in your post but this is the worst....

do you think 1/250 or 1/300 of a second makes a big difference in overpowering the sun?

please get a clue what you are talking about.....


----------



## docsmith (Oct 18, 2011)

If the $6,800 price point is real, then what everyone is upset about may simply have been a business decision on Canon's behalf. I've heard for a long time that the sensor is the most expensive part of a camera. I heard predictions before the announcement that this camera would cost $10k-$12.5k. What we have is a well featured camera in every way except MP that is priced to sell. Canon probably could have put a 36 MP FF sensor in the 1D X, but it probably would have pushed the camera to the $10-12K range. And I am guessing that the $10-12.5K market for a still camera is pretty small. So, we have a very well featured camera, we are still waiting to see about the high ISO performance and DR, but the promise is there....the only real drawback that I see is it is "only" 18 MP....all for $6,800.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Cropper (Oct 18, 2011)

HereÂ´s some detailed info about all the goodies packed into the seemingly amazing 1D X :

http://media.the-digital-picture.com/Information/Canon-EOS-1D-X-Technologies-Explained.pdf

And a video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MjFZN0fO5M


It seems like a great move from Canon, but there's no way that this can be considered a suitable replacement for the 1Ds III.

If the high ISO quality and improved DR is there, then itÂ´s a great leap forward from the 1D Mark IV, but the concept of the high resolution, ultra high quality top of the line studio camera that the "Ds" implies is simply not there.

However, I donÂ´t think Canon will leave that segment unattended for too long. There was a rumor a while ago regarding a completely different studio MF "killer" kind of camera from Canon. It could very well turn out to be true, in a not too distant future. So for those disappointed I wouldn't jump ship just yet...

Congratulations to the CR Guy. He totally nailed this one !!! 

Now what about lenses ?


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon-F1 said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Another issue is the max sync speed is down to 1/250s which might bother outdoor shooters trying to overpower the sun with strobes... for example Dan Carr talks about his on his web-site. Overall, as another member stated earlier today, don't forget Canon is in the business to sell cameras and they are building this camera for the possibly the biggest segment of pros... those working in the field (rough and wet conditions) who need fast shutter speed and low light performance.
> ...



Direct quote from Dan Carr's web-site... are you going to tell him to get a clue???

"Overcoming the ambient light with your strobe power is a constant battle for location photographers and squeezing every last 1/3 stop of shutter speed is very useful."

When using strobes outdoors to stop action it is important to minimize the ambient light and this is done by reducing shutter speed and/or aperture. But reducing aperture also means increasing your strobe power to get the proper exposure. Shutter speed on the other hand does not affect the strobe exposure.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 18, 2011)

kenraw said:


> This sounds like Canon have read my thoughts and made my perfect camera......how do I pre order? waiting till March is going to be torture to try one of these beasts out!




Macfly pulled a Kenraw instead ...

Kenraw is no longer jumping ship guys!! ;D


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 18, 2011)

Why on earth would you need 30+ MP for a studio shoot? So you can print stuff on the sides of buildings? I'd rather have fewer larger pixels on the same size sensor.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Meh said:


> Direct quote from Dan Carr's web-site... are you going to tell him to get a clue???



yep i do exactly that.

of course 1/500s or 1/2000s would be nicer then 1/250s.

but 1/250 or 1/300s thatÂ´s just a matter of more flash output, smaller aperture, a ND filter etc. and not a dealbreaker.


----------



## moreorless (Oct 18, 2011)

DJL329 said:


> I have to agree. With the way that the 5D II ate into the sales of the 1Ds III, because the sensors were so similar, I figured Canon _had_ to do something to differentiate them for the next release.
> 
> It will certainly be interesting to see how things shake out with the 5D II replacement. I'd certainly like to see some of the 1D X features, such as Multiple Exposure (I don't expect 9 exposures, of course) and chromatic aberration correction.



I think it makes sense in terms of body size aswell. My guess is that the biggest market for high megapixel FF DSLR's is amature landscape/wildlife, do those users want a camera the size/weight of the D3x?


----------



## justicend (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, After reading all this comments and views about the new 1dX. Here is what I have to say, indeed this camera is great camera no doubt $6800 tool has to do its job at the professional level when it's aimed at the professional and now being the flagship of canon.

First of all I have a question that is this an upgrade camera ? or new lineup camera ? when i saw the specs and features. I have a notion that it's somewhat similar to 1D mark iv because the difference is it's now full frame. And 1D mark iv was 16.1 MP now it's 18 MP. And new 1D X has 14 frames. But it comes with the price. 1D mark iv was around $4500 range i guess and new 1D X is $6800. Even it's not mentioned that 1Ds and 1D series are merged canon is saying that it's for PJ,Landscape,portrait or whatever. So it's obvious that people will think that way (all in one ). So people here on the forum are right canon is creating confusion. Because 1ds Mark III used to be flagship camera, and many of canon user waited for upgrade, but canon announced 1D mark iv (which generally is for fast shooters) and now they have announced the camera of similar use. For 1ds mark iii user who are waiting for upgrade are confused so does canon, because 5D mark ii became more friendly for studio and portrait work, moreover it served as the unofficial replacement 1ds series. And canon changed it's strategy. So I do hope either it will be 5D mark iii with higher MP FF camera or "since canon officially" does not announced the merging of the two,it's likely that with "1D with something" will appear as higher MP flagship camera. 

Anyway canon is listening to their consumer who wanted less MP and high IQ with greater dynamic range. But yes it's true you cant make everyone happy, everyone has their own taste and choices, But inorder to lead the market you have to be targeting specific group of consumer, it's some sort of "divide and rule". Canon certainly is good camera maker, I hope it does not disappoint it's user and fans. Enough with Macfly and ebay, may be he has some frustration with this annoucement, but people should calm down and think. 

But at last we don't know, what is coming up from nikon camp we will have wait and watch, because it used to be canon with MP and nikon with speed,DR and stuff, but it's seem that they are interchanging roadmap. Even though I am not professional and neither I am going to buy this expensive beast, but these things keeps on everyone's interest. And CONGRATULATION to Canon's recent manufacturing milestone with the production of the Company's 50-millionth EOS-series SLR camera.


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon-F1 said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Direct quote from Dan Carr's web-site... are you going to tell him to get a clue???
> ...



Smaller aperture or ND filter reduces the ambient exposure AND the strobe exposure. If you have enough strobe power at your disposal then that would work fine.

So on one hand you agree that faster max sync speed is better and the other hand you tell me to get a clue when I say that 1/320 is better than 1/250 and that some photographers might be disappointed the max sync speed went down. Ok. You win.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

Canon-F1 said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Direct quote from Dan Carr's web-site... are you going to tell him to get a clue???
> ...



This goes back to strobe and exposure 101... first of all, the strobe, in most situations, should be fast enough to freeze action and so that brings up the situation of darkening the ambient to match your situations... ND filters, polarizing filters, lowest ISO possible, etc... assuming you're trying to underexpose sunny 16, ISO 100 at 1/250 at f16 is 1 stop under... add a ND filter or polarizing filter and that's a few more stops... there you go... how much more underexposed do you want? Lastly, minimum shutter speeds has always been an issue with shutter curtains (not so much with leafs)... It isn't like in the good ol film days where some where at 1/30... remember those dinos?


----------



## Hybridesque (Oct 18, 2011)

I hoped that Canon would make a camera that would rival the D3s. On paper it looks like it and I hope in a few years time I'll be able to pick up a pair of these!

Right now I'm on a pair of 1D Mk IIs that I picked up 2nd hand recently, having come from a 350D before that.
I'm properly drooling even though I know I cannot justify buying the 1D X for some time!


----------



## Ivar (Oct 18, 2011)

Just a joke about the merge: the 1Dx is the 1D update with the price of the 1Ds.



justicend said:


> Well, After reading all this comments and views about the new 1dX. Here is what I have to say, indeed this camera is great camera no doubt $6800 tool has to do its job at the professional level when it's aimed at the professional and now being the flagship of canon.
> 
> First of all I have a question that is this an upgrade camera ? or new lineup camera ? when i saw the specs and features. I have a notion that it's somewhat similar to 1D mark iv because the difference is it's now full frame. And 1D mark iv was 16.1 MP now it's 18 MP. And new 1D X has 14 frames. But it comes with the price. 1D mark iv was around $4500 range i guess and new 1D X is $6800. Even it's not mentioned that 1Ds and 1D series are merged canon is saying that it's for PJ,Landscape,portrait or whatever. So it's obvious that people will think that way (all in one ). So people here on the forum are right canon is creating confusion. Because 1ds Mark III used to be flagship camera, and many of canon user waited for upgrade, but canon announced 1D mark iv (which generally is for fast shooters) and now they have announced the camera of similar use. For 1ds mark iii user who are waiting for upgrade are confused so does canon, because 5D mark ii became more friendly for studio and portrait work, moreover it served as the unofficial replacement 1ds series. And canon changed it's strategy. So I do hope either it will be 5D mark iii with higher MP FF camera or "since canon officially" does not announced the merging of the two,it's likely that with "1D with something" will appear as higher MP flagship camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Oct 18, 2011)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Why on earth would you need 30+ MP for a studio shoot? So you can print stuff on the sides of buildings?



As a matter of fact yes. Go to Macfly's website and you'll see that he does shoot images (movie promos, mainly) that do indeed go on the sides of buildings. 

Seriously folks, it's bad enough to flame people, but flaming people without having a clue what their history and needs are is just ignorant.


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2011)

Welp, some good that should come out of all of this soon, (Craig ), is that those CR forum participants with crazy high posting counts, present company excluded, will get new 1Dx status. Niice.


----------



## anthony11 (Oct 18, 2011)

macfly said:


> Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> 
> You won't be seeing me here anymore, good luck with new Prosumer 18mp camera kids, and keep an eye on EBay, all my lenses etc will be there soon.



Prosumer? Stay away from the brown acid, son. Hope you don't need a 135mm prime with that 36MP D800.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 18, 2011)

A few weeks ago, someone posted here about how Canon ought to be more like Apple. They referenced an article that said Apple was willing to cannibalize it's own business at times in order to grow their business. 

It seems that is exactly what Canon is doing and I'm actually quite impressed with their courage. They are taking some risks here and I wish people would acknowledge that, since Canon is often criticized on this forum for being too conservative and too formulaic. 

Although I don't ever expect to be in the target market for this camera, I find it very exciting because of what it means for the future of DSLRs. Frankly, I don't think we can predict what direction Canon will go next. Will they use the 1D X sensor in the 5D? (somehow I doubt it.) Will they release a 1D S (studio) that emphasizes resolution over ISO? (very possible in my opinion). 

What features of the 1D X will show up in the next generation of 5D and 7D? Will they produce a pro-level APS-C body aimed at wildlife and sports shooters to replace the 1.3 crop and add more reach from their lenses? (also very possible in my opinion).

All in all, I think this opens up all sorts of interesting possibilities and I'm anxious to see what materializes over the next few years.

In the meantime, thanks Canon for making things interesting. I honestly didn't expect it.


----------



## yuuko (Oct 18, 2011)

Having both used Canon and Nikon, this announcement is very exciting as it's the mark of the first of the next generation cameras. (The Nikon D3s and Canon 1D mk4 I consider refreshes) However one thing that I was looking forward to in this camera was a faster flash sync speed. 1/250 is pretty slow, and hopefully it's a true 1/250 at least, I heard of the 5D mk2 having issues at 1/250 sometimes. To me, this is one big advantage that medium format has over all DSLRs currently. But it's still exciting to see Canon announce the first of the next gen cameras. I just hope that Canon can learn something from Nikon and put this AF system in their next 5D, like Nikon did with the D3, D700 and D300.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

unfocused said:


> HurtinMinorKey said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you need 30+ MP for a studio shoot? So you can print stuff on the sides of buildings?
> ...



There are a lot of reasons for solid use of a 30+MP camera... As everyone I'm sure has read from me before, I'm a huge proponent for more MP, but with that being said, I also understand there's a place for every camera and every use... As i've mentioned before, in film days, a 35mm camera rarely was printed at anything bigger than 8x10... even at 8x10, with good old tri-x film (ISO 400), you could see some grain. Sometimes you would be daring and ask your lab (or push it in the darkroom) and pump out 11x14's, but you knew you were going to lose quality... Professional photographers knew and had in their back pocket MF cameras or even large format cameras for bigger prints... 

Now adays with cameras we can pump out 16x20 practically without any interpolation with the 5d/7d printing at 300dpi. I have shot murals with my 7D that were put on tradeshow booths (20 feet wide) however they were still lifes and I was able to shoot the large scene in sections and stitch together to build a native file without any interpolation. Larger MP's would mean that I could do that with less stitching and make things essentially quicker, better, higher profit margin, however I hope that we keep in mind the limitations of the 35mm format and if you have the rare need for super large images, not to expect a 35mm to pull that off but instead look at MF with digital backs or LF with digital/scanning backs instead.


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 18, 2011)

anthony11 said:


> macfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> ...



I don't like the new 1Dx - but there is no way I'm going to call a great camera a Prosumer camera. Pixels are not everything, I need them for my work but I'm not foolish enough to not recognize a professional camera.

This camera will be on the sidelines of the Super Bowl, Olympics, and World Cup. This camera has more MPs then the current sports pro camera; but it wasn't built for MPs so if that is your only measurement of it; you are better of switching.

I'm a 5D3/6D customer I'm waiting on the next FF camera near 2k because I don't need high FPS; but I need a pro camera.


----------



## Chewy734 (Oct 18, 2011)

Incase you guys haven't seen this review...

http://www.youtube.com/v/xLE3i2FLWEY?version=3


----------



## gene_can_sing (Oct 18, 2011)

From a video standpoint, it's a bit underwhelming.

No 1080 60p is a big one. Hopefully, the next full frame will be a bit more video oriented since the 1D is more for stills people. For video, especially since they made us wait so long and Canon's refresh cycle takes longer than an Ice Age. The 6D or 5D3 or whatever it's called needs to have

1) 1080p 60fps
2) 4:2:2 50 mb codec
3) Hopefully a flip screen

That's not asking for much at all

The reason why the 5D2 was such a huge hit and considered revolutionary was because of the HD video. Without the video, it would have just been another camera. So Canon needs to do something revolutionary again for video. Maybe on Nov 3rd, the video people will finally get what they need


----------



## Meh (Oct 18, 2011)

gene_can_sing said:


> From a video standpoint, it's a bit underwhelming.
> 
> No 1080 60p is a big one. Hopefully, the next full frame will be a bit more video oriented since the 1D is more for stills people. For video, especially since they made us wait so long and Canon's refresh cycle takes longer than an Ice Age. The 6D or 5D3 or whatever it's called needs to have
> 
> ...



The video capabilities Canon put into the 1DX might be so that it doesn't come too close to whatever they're going to announce on the 3rd.


----------



## nightbreath (Oct 18, 2011)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Why on earth would you need 30+ MP for a studio shoot? So you can print stuff on the sides of buildings? I'd rather have fewer larger pixels on the same size sensor.



I'd say "why on earth you need a 30+ MPx from an all-purpose camera". Two lines are combined and from now on it's not a studio-dedicated camera any more. Who wants will be able to buy a 5D MkIII later and get what they need instead of paying $3000 extra for things they won't use.

Photography is my hobby and I'm proud that Canon can offer an all-in-one dream camera like this. Everyone who's needs are similar to mine will definitely want the 1D X. I believe others (who need bigger MPx count) will be satisfied later with another product specific for their needs.


----------



## moreorless (Oct 18, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> There are a lot of reasons for solid use of a 30+MP camera... As everyone I'm sure has read from me before, I'm a huge proponent for more MP, but with that being said, I also understand there's a place for every camera and every use... As i've mentioned before, in film days, a 35mm camera rarely was printed at anything bigger than 8x10... even at 8x10, with good old tri-x film (ISO 400), you could see some grain. Sometimes you would be daring and ask your lab (or push it in the darkroom) and pump out 11x14's, but you knew you were going to lose quality... Professional photographers knew and had in their back pocket MF cameras or even large format cameras for bigger prints...
> 
> Now adays with cameras we can pump out 16x20 practically without any interpolation with the 5d/7d printing at 300dpi. I have shot murals with my 7D that were put on tradeshow booths (20 feet wide) however they were still lifes and I was able to shoot the large scene in sections and stitch together to build a native file without any interpolation. Larger MP's would mean that I could do that with less stitching and make things essentially quicker, better, higher profit margin, however I hope that we keep in mind the limitations of the 35mm format and if you have the rare need for super large images, not to expect a 35mm to pull that off but instead look at MF with digital backs or LF with digital/scanning backs instead.



Maybe thats whats guiding Canons tactics? with the 645D around MF is now not that much more(in price and size) than a top end 35mm body like the IDs so is there going to be much of a market? Focusing on a 5D sized body seems like a maximses the advanatges of 35mm, cheaper(even a higher spec body) and smaller than MF.


----------



## sandro (Oct 18, 2011)

Meh said:


> gene_can_sing said:
> 
> 
> > From a video standpoint, it's a bit underwhelming.
> ...



or that they will never put more features to protect their rumored upcoming video cameras?
For all we know the new processor "with less moirÃ©" could be just fake advertisement like Sony did, the new sonys are still bad in resolution. And that promo they made with that photographer is not a good sing, if it's shot with the new 1d X!


----------



## fred_jb (Oct 18, 2011)

I wish people would read the material Canon have put out more carefully and not jump to premature conclusions. I've seen quite a few people inferring all sorts of things about AA filter strength, etc, and the effect on stills quality for the 1D X, which all seem to be traced back to a comment about reduced moire. 

However, if you look at this carefully you will see that it is in fact part of a paragraph whch is talking about the video features of the camera, where the faster sensor readout and lower pixel count presumably allows video to be generated with less artifacts, including moire. Admittedly this paragraph could have been phrased better but I think it is pretty clear that they are talking about video output quality here.

Quote: "Unlike previous CMOS sensors found in other EOS DSLRs, the sensor in the EOS-1D X has been developed to excel not only at stills shooting but also when capturing Full 1080p HD Movie footage. Compared to the sensor found in the EOS 5D Mark II both the sensor in the EOS-1D X and the associated image processing have been developed to show reduced moirÃ© patterning and false colour; offering greater detail and improved image quality. "

Fred

BTW - not referring to previous post which popped up while I was writing this one!


----------



## traveller (Oct 18, 2011)

moreorless said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of reasons for solid use of a 30+MP camera... As everyone I'm sure has read from me before, I'm a huge proponent for more MP, but with that being said, I also understand there's a place for every camera and every use... As i've mentioned before, in film days, a 35mm camera rarely was printed at anything bigger than 8x10... even at 8x10, with good old tri-x film (ISO 400), you could see some grain. Sometimes you would be daring and ask your lab (or push it in the darkroom) and pump out 11x14's, but you knew you were going to lose quality... Professional photographers knew and had in their back pocket MF cameras or even large format cameras for bigger prints...
> ...



I think that these comments hit the nail on the head. The 5D Mk2 killed off a lot of the amateur interest in the 1Ds line and affordable MF systems were putting increasing pressure on it from the professional point of view; Canon has reverted to the film era 1-series target audience with the 1 DX. I think that more MP will come with a 5D Mk2 replacement (which I would no longer bank on being called the 5D Mk3), targeted at the high end amateur market and those professionals that need a light-weight, high resolution solution.


----------



## traveller (Oct 18, 2011)

On a different note: 

1) No one spotted Frits van Eldik shooting the advertorial in Monaco then? 

2) What the heck are the dual Digic 5s in the 1DX doing for their money? Pull me up for flawed logic if you know better: 

1D Mk3 - 10fps x 10MP = 50MP/second for each Digic 3
1D Mk4 - 10fps x 16MP = 80MP/second for each Digic 4 (increase of 60%)
1DX - 12fps x 18MP = 108MP/second for each Digic 5 (increase of 35%)

_And_ the 1DX has a dedicated Digic 4 for AF and metering. Pretty poor show for Digic 5 considering Canon have had three years to develop it (Moores Law anyone?). I am missing something?


----------



## nikkito (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe the next camera is a 5D X  who knows?


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 18, 2011)

unfocused said:


> HurtinMinorKey said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you need 30+ MP for a studio shoot? So you can print stuff on the sides of buildings?
> ...



Good, so go get a hasselblad if you want to do the job right, me and the 99.99% who don't need to print on the sides of buildings will be just fine. Of course their will always be special needs for special people, but for most of their market it's impractical. 

Sandro, 1080- 4:2:2 @ 60fps means approx 120Mbs, that's probably pushing it.


----------



## logaandm (Oct 18, 2011)

Regarding resolution:

I did a recent test of GH2, M9, 5DII and 645D. Tripod, good lenses, optimal aperture 200ISO. Pixel peeping you can see the differences but printed at 24x17 no differences in resolution are visible without a magnifying glass except that caused by the lens variation. Dynamic range differences were also difficult to see opn paper. Yes the 645D was better. I suspect the effect of the AA filter has more effect than any doubling of pixels.

To see these minor differences required setup and controlled conditions. If you are on the street shooting without time to set up the shot then AF speed and accuracy as well as lens attributes wide open will have more effect than MP.

Practical lens manufacture, diffraction and practical plane of focus and DOF probably give a useful upper limit of around 30MP for a 35mm full-frame sensor. Ultimately 18MP is more than adequate for 99.999% of the photography I do. Still, the nerd in me would have liked to see around 30MP - the same pixel pitch as the 7D and I am a bit disappointed.

OTOH ISO 200,000! Freezing motion in a dark night club - assuming you can focus!

Seriously, I think Canon made the correct choice. Much of photography and certainly the market for the 1DX, is not done on a tripod at 200 ISO. Image blurr due to motion or poor IQ at high ISO is usually the problem - not the number of megapixels.


----------



## gmrza (Oct 18, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > HurtinMinorKey said:
> ...



It would be a clever marketing ploy on Canon's part to put out a 5DII successor with 30+MP. That would see a lot of professionals needing a 1D X and 5DIII - OK a lot have one or more 1DsIIIs or 1DIVs plus a 5DII already anyhow.
That way, Canon could put a very clear line between the intended purpose of the 1D X and the 5D line, and create more of a reason for people to have both!

Writing out 30+MP at 10fps is probably more than current storage and bus architectures can do, which may be one reason for sticking at 18MP for the 1D X. A large section of the market will be happy with a 30+MP camera that can do 3-5fps. - Of course that will not make everyone happy, but it will probably make Canon a lot of money!


----------



## sanyasi (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is interesting commentary on the new Canon D1 X from a Leica user:

http://www.imx.nl/photo/page152/files/archive-16-october-2011.html


----------



## justsomedude (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like the 1DX is already in the history books. According to the ISO Film Speed listing on Wikipedia...

*16	204800 First commercial SLR camera with this ISO equivalent: Canon EOS-1D X (2011)*


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 19, 2011)

torger said:


> I think this EOS-1D X seems like a great all-around camera, what most people really need. Good for hand-holding and low-light.
> 
> A high megapixel camera is a niche camera for low ISO tripod-mounted still life. Professional users that do still life probably rather use medium format anyway.



I use a Canon 1DsII/ 90mm TS-E for table top advertising shots. No-one has ever complained about the quality. For magazine use 16Mp is more than enough.


----------



## nikkito (Oct 19, 2011)

I think 18 megapixels is ok. I kind of expected more megapixels than my current 5d mk II but from 21 to 18 is not like the super difference. I am a photojournalist and having the chance to crop my pictures when needed is important. But For me it's even more important being able to use high ISO values and still getting printable images. I very oft have to take photos in extreme low light and with high shutter speeds. So yes, I expected more megapixels but this camera seems very promising to me.
Conclusion: I'm gonna order one and then eat bread and butter everyday  ;D


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 19, 2011)

cpsico said:


> macfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bye bye Canon, hello Nikon.
> ...



You sound like a true fanboy. Cameras are just tools! If Nikon make a better tool for his use, why not switch???


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 19, 2011)

c.d.embrey said:


> You sound like a true fanboy. Cameras are just tools1 If Nikon make a better tool for his use, why not switch???



yeah he should switch and bother nikon forums with his nonsense!!
i donÂ´t care if he make pictures for billboards. he sounds like a troll.

"bah... im switching to nikon. i tell my mommy."

and who cares what camera he uses anyway?

i donÂ´t care.. thatÂ´s for sure.. i sell them both nikon and canon (and medium format too). ;D


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 19, 2011)

dstppy said:


> Something also tells me that the 'pro cinema' event is going to turn up some kind of movie hybrid of the X, but who knows.



Most likely it won't be a DSLR. I expect a REAL digital cinema camera, like a Sony F3. We will know very soon.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 19, 2011)

jeremymerriam said:


> I do still-life work and portraits. I plan to invest in the next generation digitalbacks that go for around 8-9k. I was hoping to see better color profiles and DR in this camera, but for 7k for something that doesn't give me what I need, I am done buying Canon equipment. My 5D 6 years later still does the jobs it needs to do for smaller budget jobs.



I still use a 40D for some of my advertising work. If I need a Digital Medium Format, I just rent one. For me a 1D X doesn't solve any problems that I face, but I can see why others may like it.


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe the Canon EOS-1D X represents an exciting twist in Canon's line up of cameras. With the amount of photographers in the world today, and the hobby of digital photography still growing rapidly, the digital SLR market is huge, with identifiable market fragments and niches. The release of a 1 Series camera is both 'big news' for professionals looking for a new 1 Series, as well as for those not (or 'not yet') interested in 1 Series camera bodies. Like Formula 1 racing car technology, which affects every day cars on the road (after some time), a lot about what the 1D X is will eventually impact other cameras. I'll put it out there and say, the 'news', changes and technology of the 1D X is more exciting for me than the actual camera body itself that was announced 18 Oct 2011.

Currently I do not own a 1 series camera body, nor a full frame (FF) - though I have used full frame in the past. The Canon 7D is my current camera. When the 7D camera was announced about 2 years ago and its specifications were detailed, I knew that it was the most suitable camera for my needs (mainly accurate, fast AF, generally customisable body, drive speed, flexible ISO).

As an 18 MP FF camera, the 1D X is obviously quite different to the 7D which is an 18 MP 1.6x crop (APS-C) camera. I expect the 1D X will be an awesome low light and 'action' camera - with very low noise at relative ISO settings, very strong AF capabilities and the 12fps/14fps drive speed seems awesome. I expect some of the sensor R&D as well as camera body development will trickle down to benefit future cameras like the 7D mk II. I don't particularly want more than 18MP (for my personal needs). I've found the 7D's 18MP very handy for cropping. Dynamic range and ISO noise are important trade offs when more pixels are in a sensor.

Needless to say camera bodies can be used flexibly (eg I used my 7D very successfully for landscapes). However, just like many other commodities, there is a 'better tool for a certain job'. I think that the 1D X will indeed be a very suitable camera for professionals (or 'very enthusiastic hobbyists') at this stage... particularly with the 2012 Summer Olympics coming up in 10 months time. If the AF is very good - the 1D X is bound to be a winner (ie good seller and great tool for such sports), particularly when matched with some of the recently released tele lenses.

Over the years I've bought 8 lenses. 3 are EF-S type (ie suitable only for APS-C cameras), while the other 5 are Canon EF (ie suitable for both APS-C and FF camera bodies). I love taking photos that bring others joy, whether that's sharing something of the beauty in nature, or capturing a precious memory or 'event'. I take a wide range of photos - from landscape to macro to children camps to wildlife to family & church events. The areas of photography that I rarely indulge in are portrait, sports & architecture (though I do a bit of each of these occasionally, and very casually). My Canon 7D is a flexible tool for my needs, and I'm very happy with it.

I have little doubt that the new Canon EOS-1D X will do any type of photography better than my 7D, except perhaps for some wildlife situations (eg small birds) where the higher pixel density of the 7D might present one advantage. However I doubt that I'll ever buy a Canon EOS-1D X or other 1 Series Canon camera - mainly because of 2 factors: A) price (even though I can actually 'afford' it - I prefer to spend, invest or donate such money to other causes and B) weight (although I am reasonably fit and can carry a 1D, I prefer the comfort of a lighter combination).

Having written that, yesterday's announcement of the Canon 1D X still leaves me very excited. I can see Canon have thought long and hard about photographic needs, and answered with a powerful and I trust very effective tool. I expect there will other camera bodies announced in time which will cater to the studio, portrait, landscape segments (these probably having more than 18 megapixels) as well as the non-pro segment (cheaper / lighter).

The R&D and research that Canon have presented in the 1D X give me an indication that we can expect more good things to come. That's where I've got my eye on. Not that I expect my 7D will need replacing any time soon (unless I inadvertently damage it somehow). If there is a product to be announced that might convince me to buy it, that would be a Canon 50mm f/1.8 with ring USM, great bokeh, good contrast and sharp corner to corner wide open, and a close 'minimal focus distance'. Now that's what I'm really waiting for!

Thanks Canon for the new camera and innovations. Thanks to this website for the information and the positive posters for thoughts and being an online community. 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2011)

traveller said:


> 2) What the heck are the dual Digic 5s in the 1DX doing for their money? Pull me up for flawed logic if you know better:
> 
> 1D Mk3 - 10fps x 10MP = 50MP/second for each Digic 3
> 1D Mk4 - 10fps x 16MP = 80MP/second for each Digic 4 (increase of 60%)
> ...



If the reduction of moirÃ© during video shooting is partly/mostly in processing as opposed to optics, onboard live video processing of that type is likely to place heavy demands on the processors.


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 19, 2011)

jeremymerriam said:


> I do still-life work and portraits. I plan to invest in the next generation digitalbacks that go for around 8-9k. I was hoping to see better color profiles and DR in this camera, but for 7k for something that doesn't give me what I need



so you are the guy who has inside infos about the dynamic range of the new camera?
thatÂ´s great... because all the world is waiting for that info.
please share! 8)


----------



## Ryusui (Oct 19, 2011)

BlackWolf said:


> A_K said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the sample movie , stop at 1 min 54 seconds - look at the noise....51200 ISO -
> ...


Really?





Nikon D700/D3 vs D3s High ISO Noise Comparison
That scene has to have at least twice the lighting in it, too.
I took a screenshot from the movie into Photoshop, cropped, enlarged to 300% before pasting the D3s shot into it.


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryusui said:


> BlackWolf said:
> 
> 
> > A_K said:
> ...



i say... better compare apple to oranges... makes more sense. 
wait for test under identical and repeatable conditions.....

that said ... i do not doubt canon that noise is much reduced.
but comparing different scenes makes not much sense imo.


----------



## ions (Oct 19, 2011)

It's amusing and immensely telling how many people are ready to jump ship without seeing a decent set of image samples. Tells me how much effort I, or anyone, should put into seeing their image samples. Anyway, the specs look good, regardless of a few odd choices. This is a tremendously versatile looking camera. I'm not one of those people that is convinced that it is better to have one specific tool that does one job 99% well but little else when another can do all jobs 95% well. Arbitrary numbers to make a point - if that sensor is good it'll compete with a specialized high MP camera to the point it makes no difference between the two cameras and it's still able to do everything else. For many photographers they want to be able to capture an image with the camera they pick up. This camera will allow them to capture almost anything they want and not have to worry if it'll keep up. I, as a photographer, am interested in images from it. The set already published is a good start, let's get to the nitty-gritty with the next set that is released. I am assuming that no full size jpeg images have been posted yet because they still have several months to work on getting the processing algorithms better and better. Why worry people with a few pre-production niggles that will be well resolved by the time the camera is available?


----------



## A_K (Oct 19, 2011)

BlackWolf said:


> A_K said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the sample movie , stop at 1 min 54 seconds - look at the noise....51200 ISO -
> ...



you can see the Info at the end of the video

Though the photo seems quite blurry , highly processed , while the Nikon sample is sharper...

I really hope Canon got rid of those horizontal lines running through the picture with the noise.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 19, 2011)

Earlier yesterday I read through the materials a bit more carefully and saw that indeed they are planning to discontinue the 1D / 1Ds differentiation. While Canon doubtless has mostly pleased the 1D Mark IV market by upping resolution and shooting speed yet further while at the same time finally increasing to full frame, current 1Ds owners might reasonably be tempted to ignore this camera.

I can't say what I was thinking weeks ago when I dismissed these camera specs but I am definitely skeptical about this as a "one size fits all" camera. In that respect the situation is worse than I would have guessed...but it's a real spec list and it's here to stay.

18 megapixels is quite a bit but not enough to post billboard style images with.


----------



## wtf1234567 (Oct 19, 2011)

Canon dont need 1D apsH no more, coz it seems to me that those who want to shoot with extra zoom would go for or wait for 7D II...rather then this 1D X.
I using 1Ds MkIII....was waiting for 1ds IV for upgrade...now i am not sure yet if i should get this 1D X or 5D MkIII...feeling so lost...


----------



## JR (Oct 19, 2011)

The more I read about the 1DX the more I want one even if I am not the target market (photo enthousiast - ok, seriously insaine too!). Funny how browsing through some Nikon forum this past day, the Nikon user seem more excited about the 1DX specs as some of the Canon user...I guess the Nikon user all hope the D4 is at least as good as the 1DX...this suggest Canon may have done a good move, assuming it is not the last one .


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 19, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Earlier yesterday I read through the materials a bit more carefully and saw that indeed they are planning to discontinue the 1D / 1Ds differentiation. While Canon doubtless has mostly pleased the 1D Mark IV market by upping resolution and shooting speed yet further while at the same time finally increasing to full frame, current 1Ds owners might reasonably be tempted to ignore this camera.
> 
> I can't say what I was thinking weeks ago when I dismissed these camera specs but I am definitely skeptical about this as a "one size fits all" camera. In that respect the situation is worse than I would have guessed...but it's a real spec list and it's here to stay.
> 
> 18 megapixels is quite a bit but not enough to post billboard style images with.



With this camera I think Canon will push more people like me toward the Leica S2 for their studio needs and the 1DX will serve as an on location, editorial, sports and events camera. I was hoping Canon would fill that high resolution gap with this camera because buying into the Leica system is ridiculously expensive, not to mention I'm not all that crazy about their overly simplistic interface. I've been on the fence about whether to take the financial plunge into the Leica world hoping Canon would introduce something in the 25-35MP range to compete with the S2, but it seems now I don't have a choice.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 19, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > 2) What the heck are the dual Digic 5s in the 1DX doing for their money? Pull me up for flawed logic if you know better:
> ...



Not to mention these processors are in a weather sealed body that doesn't allow much for heat dissipation like computers or other gadgets. I would guess it's extremely difficult to develop these chips to get greater performance out of them while keeping them energy efficient. It must be a nightmare for Canon engineers. I'm sure if they didn't care about your camera exploding in your hand or melting it's internals, they could develop insanely fast processors.


----------



## NotABunny (Oct 19, 2011)

unfocused said:


> HurtinMinorKey said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you need 30+ MP for a studio shoot? So you can print stuff on the sides of buildings?
> ...



On the other hand, people who look at such prints look from afar. But more importantly, what printers can print that size at photo quality (so that one could say that all those pixels would make a difference)?

While nobody here actually understands why Macfly really needs lots of MP (nobody say "crop" because he's not doing sports or wildlife), I think people are simply annoyed by the I-will-take-my-toys-and-leave attitude.

Really? Why? Because Canon's most top of the line camera is not the one having most megapixels? Does he or anyone have a need to feel that they have the most expensive equipment? Perhaps Canon will announce cheaper FF models with more MPs. Considering history, this is likely to happen.


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 19, 2011)

Everyone seems to be talking like this is the last announcement Canon will make and that this is going to be the MP ceiling from now on.

Either that or that Canon will release a 1DXs or something. I think the announcement made clear the amalgamation of the 1D line, as the 1Ds and 5D were at loggerheads with each other previously, both competing for the same ground. I think the 5DIII will now become THE high MP camera of choice, aimed at the studio/landscape/high MP photographers.

I wouldn't be surprised if we don't have too wait to long for the 5DIII, it's due for it's 3-year refresh soonish and Canon must feel the need to keep the current users happy.


----------



## jeremymerriam (Oct 19, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> jeremymerriam said:
> 
> 
> > I do still-life work and portraits. I plan to invest in the next generation digitalbacks that go for around 8-9k. I was hoping to see better color profiles and DR in this camera, but for 7k for something that doesn't give me what I need
> ...



The devil is in the details. What NOT has been said is usually just as important as what IS said. When they are competing with another powerful company like Nikon, they are not going to leave out important details such as color profiles and dynamic range. Also, bigger micron pixels means a more likely bigger AA filter. Sounds to me like less sharp images; in this day and age they probably will have an in-camera sharpener to give us the perception of sharper images ( something I loathe).

This ISO and MP war in competing cameras is useless to me. I want to see better color and DR to produce advertising and fineart quality of work without having to resort to larger format film something I cannot afford to shoot on a day to day basis.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Earlier yesterday I read through the materials a bit more carefully and saw that indeed they are planning to discontinue the 1D / 1Ds differentiation. While Canon doubtless has mostly pleased the 1D Mark IV market by upping resolution and shooting speed yet further while at the same time finally increasing to full frame, current 1Ds owners might reasonably be tempted to ignore this camera.



Interesting. I had rather the opposite reaction, thinking that 1D IV owners would be tempted to ignore this camera, while 1Ds owners might be more interested. I am in the camp that most people do not need even the full 21 MP, and hopefully 1-series owners are savvy enough to know that beyond a certain point, more MP aren't necessary for most applications. Granted, that's not true for all applications, and sometimes you need a lot of resolution - but I suspect most people in that situation already use medium format. 

OTOH, 1D IV owners would be getting a modest 2 fps bump, and better ISO performance on top of the already-excellent 1D IV. While technically the new FF sensor delivers a very modest 2 MP resolution increase, they are losing the 1.3x crop factor - many applications for which a 1D IV is best suited (sports/wildlife) involve shooting where focal length is limited. Under those conditions, loss of the crop factor means the equivalent of 10 MP on target, a big drop from the 16 MP of the 1D IV. Alternatively, 1D IV users who change to the 1D X could use supertele lenses that are 100mm longer - e.g. exchanging their 300/2.8's for 400/2.8's, and even with the 'lighter' MkII version of the 400/2.8, it's still 50% heavier than the 300/2.8 and 64% heavier than the 300/2.8 II. Not to mention the cost. To me, that sounds like a reason for 1D IV owners to be tempted to ignore the 1D X.



Edwin Herdman said:


> 18 megapixels is quite a bit but not enough to post billboard style images with.



Not to worry - Chuck Westfall has positively assured us that the images from a 1D X can be freely upsampled to whatever resolution we desire. :


----------



## thepancakeman (Oct 19, 2011)

DarkKnightNine said:


> With this camera I think Canon will push more people like me toward the Leica S2 for their studio needs and the 1DX will serve as an on location, editorial, sports and events camera. I was hoping Canon would fill that high resolution gap with this camera because buying into the Leica system is ridiculously expensive, not to mention I'm not all that crazy about their overly simplistic interface. I've been on the fence about whether to take the financial plunge into the Leica world hoping Canon would introduce something in the 25-35MP range to compete with the S2, but it seems now I don't have a choice.



I'm still new to this whole photography thing, so excuse the ignorance. What does the Leica give you in the studio that the Canon does not? Thanks!


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 19, 2011)

jeremymerriam said:


> The devil is in the details. What NOT has been said is usually just as important as what IS said. When they are competing with another powerful company like Nikon, they are not going to leave out important details such as color profiles and dynamic range. Also, bigger micron pixels means a more likely bigger AA filter



well maybe.. maybe not.

as other people, who have close ties to canon have said, there is more new then you can read in the press release.

maybe canon is going the adobe way.
there are alway more new features in adobe software then you read in the press release.

and canon HAS said they increased DR.. they gave no concrete numbers... sure.


----------



## cbphoto (Oct 19, 2011)

One thing's for sure: this camera has created quite a buzz.


----------



## ronderick (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got my hands on the November 2011 issue of Asahi camera, and surprise! They already have a feature article on the EOS 1DX (p. 97-105). 

A quick pickup of the Canon staff interview about the 1DX I find interesting (p.102-103):

Q: Why merge the 1D and 1Ds lines? 
A: The original goal in the start was to make a camera that has both high res. and high speed, but not possible in the earlier period due to tech limitation. That's why there's 2 lines (1D, 1Ds). Now, with the tech. problem solved, the two have been merged.

Q: Why call it 1DX?
A: 3 reasons - 1. a "crossover" of 1D and 1Ds; 2. the top model, therfore "Extreme"; and 3. 10th generation counting from F-1.

Q: Why an increase in shutterlife?
A: A boost in FPS means there's a need to increase the endurance of the shutter. Changes in the drive mechanism makes it possible to boost shutter durability from 300,000 t0 400,000 cycles. 

There's also mentioning that while there's a drop to 18 MP from 1Ds3's higher MP, the 12 FPS means that there's more load to process; that's where the muscles of Digic 5+ comes in handy. (The guy goes on talking about the new mechanism and how it improves noise reduction, but it's too technical for my limited knowledge). 

As for the timing of the news release, the staff explains that it's a balance between the date when the camera becomes available and giving pro photographers enough information ahead of the London Olympics.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Oct 19, 2011)

> Also, bigger micron pixels means a more likely bigger AA filter.



That's the first time I read something like that. Not trying to start an argument with you, but this is inaccurate. The original 5D had comparatively huge 8.2Âµm photosites and it had one of the (relatively) lightest AA filters of any Canon DSLR, which contributed to its great IQ that still kicks the crap out of any cropper to-date. Also, the 1Ds3 & 5D2 shared the same 21MP sensor but the former had a lighter AA filter, so the size of a sensor's photosites doesn't determine the relative strength of its AA filter.


----------



## GeorgeMaciver (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I've had a wee think about it and I'm going to start saving for this thing. Never mind anything else, the in-camera multi exposure attracts me. I have the G12 and it works superbly on that little thing, so I can only guess what it's like on this new camera. I'd love to see some sample photographs.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 19, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> DarkKnightNine said:
> 
> 
> > With this camera I think Canon will push more people like me toward the Leica S2 for their studio needs and the 1DX will serve as an on location, editorial, sports and events camera. I was hoping Canon would fill that high resolution gap with this camera because buying into the Leica system is ridiculously expensive, not to mention I'm not all that crazy about their overly simplistic interface. I've been on the fence about whether to take the financial plunge into the Leica world hoping Canon would introduce something in the 25-35MP range to compete with the S2, but it seems now I don't have a choice.
> ...




No problem, The Leica S2 is a borderline Medium Format camera that has a huge 37MP sensor in lightweight camera no bigger than a Pro body DSLR. Not to mention that sensor is about 60% larger than a FF 35mm camera. It's great for fashion or studio photographers who need extreme detail in their shots and/or know their images will be blown up to billboard sized advertisements. You can read more about it here: http://s.leica-camera.com/


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 19, 2011)

> It would be a clever marketing ploy on Canon's part to put out a 5DII successor with 30+MP. That would see a lot of professionals needing a 1D X and 5DIII - OK a lot have one or more 1DsIIIs or 1DIVs plus a 5DII already anyhow.
> That way, Canon could put a very clear line between the intended purpose of the 1D X and the 5D line, and create more of a reason for people to have both!
> 
> Writing out 30+MP at 10fps is probably more than current storage and bus architectures can do, which may be one reason for sticking at 18MP for the 1D X. A large section of the market will be happy with a 30+MP camera that can do 3-5fps. - Of course that will not make everyone happy, but it will probably make Canon a lot of money!



If Canon did indeed pull out a 30+ MP 5D Mark III, that would certainly make me ecstatic. As I've stated before, I am now seriously considering buying a Leica S2 (a 37MP beast that's ridiculously expensive compared to what a 5D Mark III would cost) for studio and fashion shoots, and replacing my two 1D4s with two of the new 1DXs for everything else. The problem is the Leica S2 (including various lenses) could easily cost me upwards of $50,000 or more. And it only shoots about 2fps. So if the 5DIII is a 30+MP camera that shoots at 3-5fps and has a great AF system, it would be perfect for my needs. I can use the same lenses for both systems and save a huge amount money.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 19, 2011)

My professional supplier here in Japan already has a list price for the new 1DX:
http://www.nationalphoto.co.jp/2F/digital_slr_canon.htm
They are listing it at Â¥583,200 Japanese yen which is about $7,600 at today's exchange rate. I expect it will come down a little as we get closer to the actual release date.


----------



## thepancakeman (Oct 19, 2011)

DarkKnightNine said:


> No problem, The Leica S2 is a borderline Medium Format camera that has a huge 37MP sensor in lightweight camera no bigger than a Pro body DSLR. Not to mention that sensor is about 60% larger than a FF 35mm camera. It's great for fashion or studio photographers who need extreme detail in their shots and/or know their images will be blown up to billboard sized advertisements. You can read more about it here: http://s.leica-camera.com/



So basically it really is just the MP because you're blowing stuff up to such huge "print" dimensions? Makes sense.

Honestly I believe that Canon will also be releashing a high MP body as well, but wanted to kick off the new lines focusing on IQ. That's just my completely uninformed opinion, but for $50k I'd definitely hold out a little longer and see what they come up with. (Unless of course you're going to lose $50k of business in the next 3 months by not having the higher MP in which case it's a no brainer.  )


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 19, 2011)

Honestly, you might as well get a hasselblad H4D-200 if you are gonna spend that much. That's the ultimate billboard camera.


----------



## GeorgeMaciver (Oct 19, 2011)

Billboard sized photographs were being produced when 3 and 5 megapixel cameras were considered huge. How come 18 megapixels isn't enough? I'm not being sarky here, I'm genuinely curious


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 19, 2011)

GeorgeMaciver said:


> Billboard sized photographs were being produced when 3 and 5 megapixel cameras were considered huge. How come 18 megapixels isn't enough? I'm not being sarky here, I'm genuinely curious



maybe today people tend to press their nose against billboards? i donÂ´t know.

but viewing distance seems not to matter.
in fact i have seen companys who offer 16 feet wide billboards printed with 600 DPI.

for the billboards i know that makes no sense.. i never come close enough.
but hey if you can.... maybe some think they have too...


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 19, 2011)

GeorgeMaciver said:


> Billboard sized photographs were being produced when 3 and 5 megapixel cameras were considered huge. How come 18 megapixels isn't enough? I'm not being sarky here, I'm genuinely curious



Because it is now cost-effective to print really high resolution billboards. But its still only noticeable at close distance.


----------



## eos650 (Oct 19, 2011)

GeorgeMaciver said:


> Billboard sized photographs were being produced when 3 and 5 megapixel cameras were considered huge. How come 18 megapixels isn't enough? I'm not being sarky here, I'm genuinely curious



Back when 3 and 5 megapixel cameras were considered huge, people were most likely still using film for billboards.


----------



## senduran (Oct 19, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> So basically it really is just the MP because you're blowing stuff up to such huge "print" dimensions?



I doubt that's the main reason fashion photographers _need _ the MP. Mostly it is the need for crop flexibility.

If you're shooting a look book or catalogue and have to get X looks done per day, you might only have a few minutes or less to get the best possible shot of the clothes that also captures the "perfect" pose and expression from the model. You can try and get good coverage on it, but it's going to happen that the client thinks everything is perfect about a full-length you took - but they also want a close-up of the clothes from that same shot to show the detail in the dress. And they want to display that close-up at some large print size in their showroom.

Even when shooting a full-length that actually gets used as a full-length shot, given the limited time you can't risk part of the clothing or model moving out of frame. At the same time, you may need your model being dynamic, so her limbs/clothing may be moving unpredictably. Yet you need to capture that perfect, interesting pose, and you only get one chance. So you must shoot deliberately wide with plenty of space around the model, and crop for the best composition afterwards.

So, you need the MP. But the medium-format cameras suck compared to dSLRs from Canon/Nikon in everything except the MP count. So, you want a high MP Canon dSLR. So, you will be disappointed by the 1D X when Canon claims it is a replacement for the 1Ds, which itself didn't have enough MP; you were hoping for an upgrade, not a downgrade.

Still, you should wait for the 5dIII announcement before giving up on Canon entirely.


----------



## eos650 (Oct 19, 2011)

When shooting sports, there is always a trade off between getting a tight shot and possibly missing the action. Higher megapixels allow me to back off a bit, giving me a better chance of catching the action, while allowing me to crop a tighter shot, after the fact.

Just like senduran's modeling example above, you don't often get a second chance.


----------



## jeremymerriam (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> > Also, bigger micron pixels means a more likely bigger AA filter.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first time I read something like that. Not trying to start an argument with you, but this is inaccurate. The original 5D had comparatively huge 8.2Âµm photosites and it had one of the (relatively) lightest AA filters of any Canon DSLR, which contributed to its great IQ that still kicks the crap out of any cropper to-date. Also, the 1Ds3 & 5D2 shared the same 21MP sensor but the former had a lighter AA filter, so the size of a sensor's photosites doesn't determine the relative strength of its AA filter.



So are you saying that large pixel sizes don't affect moire? I am curious how larger microns do not translate into a greater likelihood of moire issues (without some in-camera software fix). Please explain.


----------



## candyman (Oct 26, 2011)

First pricelisting in the Netherlands â‚¬6.799 (current 26/10 dollar rate: $9,461)

Between Canon 7D and Canon 1-D X there is a price gap of at least 3 camera's. Bring them on


----------



## K-amps (Nov 1, 2011)

candyman said:


> First pricelisting in the Netherlands â‚¬6.799 (current 26/10 dollar rate: $9,461)
> 
> Between Canon 7D and Canon 1-D X there is a price gap of at least 3 camera's. Bring them on



In US, it is more like 4.5 cameras... (based on current prices /rebates)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2011)

K-amps said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > First pricelisting in the Netherlands â‚¬6.799 (current 26/10 dollar rate: $9,461)
> ...



Seems there's an assumption that the increase is linear, when it's not. Actually, it's more like 2 cameras. Plotting the prices of current cameras from the T3/1100D through the 5DII, the best curve fit is a 2nd order polynomial (R2 = 0.99344). Extrapolating that curve upwards, the next increment is $3600, then $5000, then the $6800 1D X. Replotting the data including the $6800 price of the 1D X, fitting a 4th order polynomial curve, and interpolating that curve by integer units also yields two intervening models, but with approximate prices of $4000 and $5300.


----------



## Meh (Nov 1, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Plotting the prices of current cameras from the T3/1100D through the 5DII, the best curve fit is a 2nd order polynomial (R2 = 0.99344)...



Neuro is the best. Love it. +1


----------



## K-amps (Nov 1, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Made me smile  Thanks John.

The next time Canon deviates from a 2nd order polynomial, i'll create a new thread and ping ya!


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 1, 2011)

senduran said:


> So, you need the MP. But the medium-format cameras suck compared to dSLRs from Canon/Nikon in everything except the MP count.



Medium Format cameras suck now?
DXOmark scores (I don't think they've tested the Leica S2 yet):

Colour depth:
PhaseOne IQ180: 26.5bits, P65+: 26.0bits, P40+: 25.3bits
D3X: 24.7bits
Leaf Aptus 75S: 24.7, Hassy H3Dii 50: 24.7, Pentax 645D: 24.6, P45+: 24.2, H3Dii 39: 24.2
1Dsmk3: 24.0, Sony a77: 24.0
So 3x MF before the D3X, then 5 more before the 1Ds3 and Sony a77.

Dynamic Range:
D3X: 13.7EVs
IQ180: 13.6
a77: 13.2
P40+: 13.0, P65+: 13.0, P45+: 12.9, H3Dii 50: 12.7, Pentax 645D: 12.6, H3Dii 39: 12.5, Leaf 75s: 12.5
a900: 12.3, a850: 12.2
1Ds3: 12.0
So the D3X wins and Sony is 3rd. But still 8 more MF backs and 2 more Sonys before the 1Ds3.

ISO doesn't count because you're in the studio, and neither does FPS (you find me a flash that can recycle 12fps), and AF doesn't count either for sit-down portraits with narrow-ish aperture. Most MF cameras have leaf shutters, so have higher XSync speeds than 35mm. As for lenses, they may cost a lot more than the canikony types, but you get a lot of lens. And don't forget the AA filter on MF is a lot less intrusive, and the diffraction-rolloff aperture is a lot higher in number.

If MF backs/bodies suck, it's in the price tag, and the weight, although Nikon's D3X is giving them a run for their money (at not much cheaper than the Pentax 645D though). Canon's got a lot of catching up to do by the looks.


----------



## Picsfor (Nov 1, 2011)

couldn't believe it when i saw this thread in its 16th page.

Expected to see the Nov 3rd thread getting a good work over.

I've had my play with it - it more suits my needs than a 5D2, and yes i can afford to lose those 3mp. But i'll wait to see the production model reviewed to see what aspects have been changed or tightened up...

See you on the 3rd...


----------



## pwp (Nov 2, 2011)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> GeorgeMaciver said:
> 
> 
> > Billboard sized photographs were being produced when 3 and 5 megapixel cameras were considered huge. How come 18 megapixels isn't enough? I'm not being sarky here, I'm genuinely curious
> ...



I've had absolutely no problem producing billboards with the 1D4. Frankly the most recent project just knocks my socks off. And it's a slight crop of the original file. 

This is well and good, but other posters on this thread are absolutely correct when they point out that one of the HUGE benefits of more megapixels is for cropping freedom. And there will be a lot more cropping going on when APS-H (x1.3 crop) shooters have little choice but to update to Mr X. 

Has anyone done the math on pixel dimensions of an X file cropped by a factor of 1.3? Is it smaller than a 1D4 file? 

Paul Wright


----------



## 100 (Nov 2, 2011)

pwp said:


> Has anyone done the math on pixel dimensions of an X file cropped by a factor of 1.3? Is it smaller than a 1D4 file?



18.1/1.3^2 = 10.71 mp
That's about a 1DIII file (10.1 mp)


----------



## pwp (Nov 2, 2011)

100 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone done the math on pixel dimensions of an X file cropped by a factor of 1.3? Is it smaller than a 1D4 file?
> ...



Yikes! Better buy another 1D4! There will be a black market in them before you know it...

Paul Wright


----------



## Joseph (Nov 3, 2011)

First off - I appolagize if anyone already mentioned this :

I was on the phone with Canon U.S today , and was asking questions about pre-ordering the 1DX , during this conversation the lady I was on the phone with said the release date would be *April* - instead of March , I really hope this is wrong since I am ready to buy this RIGHT NOW - but all the same, I tohught I should share what I heard .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2011)

Joseph said:


> ...the lady I was on the phone with said the release date would be *April* - instead of March , I really hope this is wrong



It's wrong. What she meant to say was April...if Leprechauns stand on their heads and spit wooden nickels in Masaya Maeda's office. Given Canon's recent track record for releasing pro camera gear on schedule, I'd say the Leprechaun thing is more likely than the 1D X being in the hands of distributors before May (but it won't be much later, because the Olympics start in late July, and come hell or high water, they won't miss that deadline, and pros need a few weeks to get comfortable with their new gear).


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 3, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> Expected to see the Nov 3rd thread getting a good work over.



Maybe that shows how many of us care about cameras compared to movies?


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 3, 2011)

I Just got an email from Canon Australia, and they said (among other things), "The pricing on the New EOS 1D X will be announced closer to the release of this product which is due in Australia, March 2012.".
So they're sticking to their March story. That's either good confidence in their manufacturers, or they're not being told anything about a delay to April any more than we are.

(I was more annoyed at another part of the email: "The 200-400 1.4 f/4 lens is yet to be announced. Canon made an announcement around June 2011 which stated that Canon is intending to design such a product. If they are successful a further announcement will follow stating when we should see the product in the marketplace."
So what was the one they had on show? A white-painted clay model, that hadn't been designed yet? But that's a discussion for another thread...)


----------



## Joseph (Nov 3, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Joseph said:
> 
> 
> > ...the lady I was on the phone with said the release date would be *April* - instead of March , I really hope this is wrong
> ...



Like I had mentioned , Im just repeating what I heard from the Canon U.S rep. - and she was also sticking to the 6800 pricing scheme for it's release. 

I noticed on Henry's they are already taking pre-orders at 6999.95 - looks like he's adding a little extra for safety huh !!!


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Nov 10, 2011)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Honestly, you might as well get a hasselblad H4D-200 if you are gonna spend that much. That's the ultimate billboard camera.






Rented Hassys in the past for assignments. Very cumbersome and I don't like the form factor. If I'm going to "own" a large megapixel camera, I'd rather have one that has the same or similar form factor as my DSLR. Besides the Leica S2 is very well built (not saying Hasselblads aren't) and weather sealed like a DSLR. I'm sure the S2 line will only get better and it's like buying into Canon's ecosystem. Once you have a nice set of Leica lenses, you will only need to upgrade to better bodies when technically and financially viable. Hassys are only arguably better than the S2 for the time being. I suspect Leica isn't going to stop developing the line.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 10, 2011)

DarkKnightNine said:


> Rented Hassys in the past for assignments. Very cumbersome and I don't like the form factor. If I'm going to "own" a large megapixel camera, I'd rather have one that has the same or similar form factor as my DSLR. Besides the Leica S2 is very well built (not saying Hasselblads aren't) and weather sealed like a DSLR. I'm sure the S2 line will only get better and it's like buying into Canon's ecosystem. Once you have a nice set of Leica lenses, you will only need to upgrade to better bodies when technically and financially viable. Hassys are only arguably better than the S2 for the time being. I suspect Leica isn't going to stop developing the line.



And don't forget the Pentax 645D, at â‚¬10k it only costs a lens more than a D3X, it's 40MP and weather-sealed, DXOmark gives it high regard, and there's a lot of lenses for it natively (not to mention adaptable from larger-bodies).
But then for a little bit more, â‚¬12k gets you a Hassy 31mp with lens.
cf the leica S2, as nice as it is and as much as I want one, it's double a Pentax 645D. Double that again to get to a Hassy 200MS, and even more still for the IQ180 back with no body.

If i could get my hands on any one of them, it's on a tripod for landscapes. Or if you want to print billboards with one, you'd still need a tripod and studio flashes. Handheld doesn't come into the equation (although with an S2, i'd be tempted).


----------

